# Thursday Night Ride to the Coast to Felpham 5th April



## dellzeqq (5 Mar 2012)

a lot of our regulars rate this as their favourite, and, while, for me, it doesn't quite match Whitstable, one can see why it's highly regarded.

It's a ride with a decent story. We slip out of London quite quickly, and take off across the top of the North Downs before a precipitous descent down Pebblecombe Hill. Thereafter it's a sweet cross-country jaunt through Betchworth, Newdigate and Rusper to Faygate, the dark giving commuter belt villages a charm they don't necessarily possess, and beefing up the romance of the woodlands. 

We take off up the main road from Faygate, but then glance southwards and wend our way through Horsham, which, whatever its detractors say, is still a compact sort of town. From then on it's up and down through more woodland before the road straightens allowing the boys to show us what they're made of. We regroup here 






Then it's up and down, around and down and up and down through villages and woodland to North Stoke where we dismount and walk across the floodplain of the river Arun and a suspension bridge probably one hundredth of the size of the Humber Bridge






there's a bit of a hill after the bridge, which always seems a bit unfair, but the descent in to Arundel is nice, and the ten miles or so on to Felpham are pan-flat.

It's a tiring ride, but worth the effort. We see sweet cottages, and cottage gardens, and Amberley, in particular, is worth a small tour just for the horticulture. There's some main road - a couple of miles south of Sutton, a short stretch beyond Chiltington and a mile or so of a B road toward Amberley station which I rate as hazardous and will, therefore, insist on a bit of organisation.

The end of the route is perhaps the best of our regular rides - we happen upon the sea all of a sudden. Too much of a sudden for the place we'd booked for breakfast last time, so I'm afraid it's off to the Lobster Pot this time.

It's a mile and a half to Bognor Regis railway station, and there are usually some deals to be had on Southern - but, once again, it pays to groupsave it.

Grahame D
Bruce R
Rebecca O-B
Ian MacS
Sonia W


----------



## User482 (5 Mar 2012)

Ooooh, yes please! I'll email you to confirm.


----------



## martint235 (5 Mar 2012)

Me please!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

I'll put my helmet in the ring...

and add a comment to the picture...




Small world innit?


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2012)

Me please Simon.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2012)

me too please


----------



## Sketchley (5 Mar 2012)

I'd love too but I'll be in the south of France. Toulon to be precise.


----------



## Wobblers (5 Mar 2012)

Bognor on Good Friday? Oh, yes please!


----------



## iLB (5 Mar 2012)

Off on a stag weekend to Newquay, gutted this is a great ride... there and back.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2012)

1751825 said:


> Is there a shocked face smiley?
> 
> Yes please, Whitstable is a favourite and, although I know this is a contentious issue and likely to provoke abusive messages from Teef, the breakfasts at the other venue were very good.


fark you - no idea what you are on about. I ate all mine after I had finished drawing with it.
Yet another ride best left to experts. Bugger Bognor.


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2012)

Alas - I'm on duty on Good Friday, otherwise I'd be there.


----------



## clarion (5 Mar 2012)

Sounds good. Email sent.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

1751825 said:


> Is there a shocked face smiley?


But of course


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2012)

It's not "I've just ridden through the night and have drunk four coffees and three beers and really need to stay awake so that I don't miss my stop and end up in Aylesbury" then?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

1752136 said:


> So that's what that one means.


You need to learn to hover?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> It's not "I've just ridden through the night and have drunk four coffees and three beers and really need to stay awake so that I don't miss my stop and end up in Aylesbury" then?


 
Aylesbury. There are much much worse places a half-cut, over-tired, caffeine-wired cyclist could end-up.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> You need to learn to hover?


 
Over the toilet? But Adrian is surely a man??


----------



## TimO (5 Mar 2012)

Having failed to notice the previous two rides, can I put my name down for this one please.

I do enjoy the Bognor rides, then again, I enjoy all the other regular routes as well!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2012)

Being loyal, some of us waited at the designated café whilst others threw their toys out of their prams and flounced off to poshery. It was a bit wet and cold I think, and that was just our breakfast beers...cheers Olaf - an ideal drinking companion.


----------



## martint235 (5 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Being loyal, some of us waited at the designated café whilst others threw their toys out of their prams and flounced off to poshery. It was a bit wet and cold I think, and that was just our breakfast beers...cheers Olaf - an ideal drinking companion.
> View attachment 7561


Hey I was there too!!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Hey I was there too!!


Fair comment - brevity was my only reason for not including everyone - remember the 'dolly grannies' who turned up? (Not Susie, silly...it wasn't relevant last year).

Thanks for the 'Davygraph', Adrian. I can see this thread is like a seabird with a sausage - it's taken a tern for the wurst. Already.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Over the toilet? But Adrian is surely a man??


his toilet habits are his own affair.

I was thinking more of smilies.


----------



## thelawnet (6 Mar 2012)

My bike is probably too big and slow for this (or perhaps it's just me), I'd tend to average about 12mph over this sort of distance I reckon. But dunno.
I guess Havant would be the best place to ride to to get a train back to Woking (Waterloo line)?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2012)

thelawnet said:


> My bike is probably too big and slow for this (or perhaps it's just me), I'd tend to average about 12mph over this sort of distance I reckon. But dunno.
> I guess Havant would be the best place to ride to to get a train back to Woking (Waterloo line)?


Don't be silly - join in, it will be a lovely experience. Rail travel? I Havant a clue, but Stuaff, who pretends he lives in Soton might know the best way. You could even ride back with him I suppose. Adrian is head of Southern Area Rail services and will advise you on trains, but that will not be important as you'll only have a choice between a yellow one and a brown one.
But. Join in.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Mar 2012)

User482 said:


> Ooooh, yes please! I'll email you to confirm.


please - and the rest of you. Remember that if this is your first ride of the year I'm checking telephone numbers, CTC numbers and that you've read and understood the revised 'basics' at http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/basics_05.html


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Don't be silly - join in, it will be a lovely experience. Rail travel? I Havant a clue, but Stuaff, who pretends he lives in Soton might know the best way. You could even ride back with him I suppose. Adrian is head of Southern Area Rail services and will advise you on trains, but that will not be important as you'll only have a choice between a yellow one and a brown one.
> But. Join in.


Southampton? How very dare you! 

Indeed, join in. Have no fear about being too slow, you're up to it. For the Haslemere-Guildford line, yes indeed, Havant would be the best option.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2012)

StuAff said:


> Southampton? How very dare you!
> 
> Indeed, join in. Have no fear about being too slow, you're up to it. For the Haslemere-Guildford line, yes indeed, Havant would be the best option.


My apologies Stu - I shunted you a bit upmarket there..."Upper Pompeii" it should have been.


----------



## theclaud (6 Mar 2012)

I'm in, please, Mista DeeZee!


----------



## CharlieB (6 Mar 2012)

Me too, please! May well be first big outing for new toy. (He voices, hopefully)


----------



## PaulRide (7 Mar 2012)

Simon, when you say that "the descent in to Arundel is nice" is that a deliberate understatement? Maybe it's just that I'm becoming a rheumy-eyed old codger but I swear I was only an inch or two from shedding a tear of joy as I rode down that avenue with the golden castle up to the right.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Mar 2012)

that'll be a tear of relief, knowing that the hills are over. 

As it goes I'm not stuck on the castle, but the gardens and river on the other side do it for me. My magic moment is on the ride in to Amberley


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2012)

I really, really must notice the castle this time......


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> I really, really must notice the castle this time......


Wise words - from the man on a mission, who couldn't absorb the peace and love emanating from every pore of Stonehenge (which he hardly noticed)...the drums, the Morris dancers (only seen once before, in Nelson, when the local hoodies went marching across car bonnets) the outfits, the joy and happiness - the scent of advanced puffery...Andy was King Marmite the First, repelling maidens left, right and centre, I, of course, was intent on seeing the Morrismen and the CycleChat Arts Panel - a triumvrate of Davy, Luke and and Martin2m35cm were indulging in that Buddist mantra "I want me fookin' breakfast...let's go"






Soak up the culture BigM - they didn't name it Arundellzeqq for nuffin' you know.


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2012)

I did notice Stonehenge but I was hungry too..... And apparently there was no Marmite available!!!


----------



## thom (7 Mar 2012)

I'm tentatively in for this please. May have to withdraw due to visitors but I'm hoping they can be left to their own devices for a bit.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> I'm tentatively in for this please. May have to withdraw due to visitors but I'm hoping they can be left to their own devices for a bit.


We went through Devices during BigM's cultural tour last year...oh no, maybe that was the other place...take no notice of me.
Actually, will your friends have 'thenewiPad' - that's a device and a bit?


----------



## thelawnet (7 Mar 2012)

How many metres of ascent is this, anybody know, and how many miles in length?


----------



## StuAff (7 Mar 2012)

Last August's run was 68 miles, about 2,300 ft of climbing. The route for that one was slightly different, though- no off-road section. August 2010 was 69.3 miles, 2k of climbing.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Mar 2012)

e-mails please, peeps!


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Mar 2012)

thelawnet said:


> How many metres of ascent is this, anybody know, and how many miles in length?


it's not about the 'metres of ascent'. It's about making sure your bike is as light and smooth as it can be http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/its-most-definitely-about-bike.html , changing gear smoothly, trundling along with a regular cadence and keeping your heartbeat steady. The highest point of the ride is 540 feet above sea level at Banstead Heath, but we take four miles of pretty much steady incline to reach that height!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Mar 2012)

How can one keep one's heartbeat steady with such exciting people scattered throughout the ride - that's just preposterous!


----------



## thom (8 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> e-mails please, peeps!


yhm


----------



## thom (8 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> We went through Devices during BigM's cultural tour last year...oh no, maybe that was the other place...take no notice of me.
> Actually, will your friends have 'thenewiPad' - that's a device and a bit?


Teef, how long did it take for you to devise that pun ?


----------



## MacB (8 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> Teef, how long did it take for you to devise that pun ?


 
his mind is set on punomatic, it's not pretty

me please Simon and e-mail sent


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> his mind is set on punomatic, it's not pretty
> 
> *me please Simon* and e-mail sent


 
About bloody time too.......


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> About bloody time too.......


+1. Welcome back at last!!


----------



## MacB (8 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> About bloody time too.......


 
would have been this week but the 9th is Janes birthday...wouldn't be a wise move


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> his mind is set on punomatic, it's not pretty
> 
> *me please Simon* and e-mail sent


MacWho?

seriously though; great to have you back.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> MacWho?
> 
> seriously though; great to have you back.


MacB - it's short for MacBikeshop.

Quit the baloney, Greg - you know he'll not bring a wallet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> MacB - it's short for MacBikeshop.
> 
> Quit the baloney, Greg - you know he'll not bring a wallet.


He need not bring a wallet, imo, just the current "items for sale" list...


----------



## User482 (8 Mar 2012)

Anyone else having trouble getting cheap train tickets back on Good Friday?


----------



## martint235 (8 Mar 2012)

User482 said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting cheap train tickets back on Good Friday?


Yeah I looked and then decided I was probably better of just cycling back


----------



## User482 (8 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Yeah I looked and then decided I was probably better of just cycling back


 
I reckon I'm better off drinking an intemperate quantity of ale, then falling asleep on the train. Followed by getting lost between Victoria and Paddington...


----------



## martint235 (8 Mar 2012)

User482 said:


> I reckon I'm better off drinking an intemperate quantity of ale, then falling asleep on the train. Followed by getting lost between Victoria and Paddington...


Ah but is there actually a direct train to Victoria that day which won't involve you waking up, getting off the train, getting on a bus, waking up, getting off the bus, getting on a train.......


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Mar 2012)

1756279 said:


> If he were to someone would need to be allocated to carry it, or perhaps a team in relay, otherwise he would never get up any hills.


 
Am woeful, but MacB never went up hills anyway...


----------



## Aperitif (8 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am woeful, but MacB never went up hills anyway...


 
MacB's Dunhills


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> MacB's Dunhills


 
MacB's Slept in fieldsofdreams...


----------



## martint235 (8 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am woeful, but MacB never went up hills anyway...


Ok don't let Davy anywhere near anything that will slow him down on hills.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok don't let Davy anywhere near anything that will slow him down on hills.


 
The only thing that slows me down is an incline...


----------



## thelawnet (8 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's not about the 'metres of ascent'.


 
You've not seen my bike I take it....







The child seat does come off.... (So do the panniers, come to think of it...)

68 miles/2300 feet is quite flat I think?



> It's about making sure your bike is as light and smooth as it can be http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/its-most-definitely-about-bike.html , changing gear smoothly, trundling along with a regular cadence and keeping your heartbeat steady.


 
Light? Hmm.
Smooth. Maybe.



> The highest point of the ride is 540 feet above sea level at Banstead Heath, but we take four miles of pretty much steady incline to reach that height!


 
That's somewhere near the start, isn't it.... Should be fairly fresh....


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Mar 2012)

if you really doubt you can do it, my strong advice is to wait for the Southend ride. On May 4th. Registration will open on April 1st or so.


----------



## thelawnet (8 Mar 2012)

The problem with Southend is it wouldn't be much fun getting back to Woking from there.


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2012)

1756781 said:


> Oh I don't know. Train to London, a few beers in LMNH, train to Woking. Sounds fine to me.


+1. Fenchurch St or Liverpool Street to Waterloo and then on to Woking is easier and shorter than Bognor or Barnham to Havant and then north- half an hour at least quicker.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Mar 2012)

thelawnet said:


> The problem with Southend is it wouldn't be much fun getting back to Woking from there.


win some lose some. Although getting from Fenchurch Street to Waterloo is kids' stuff.


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> win some lose some. Although getting from Fenchurch Street to Waterloo is kids' stuff.


Indeed it is. And SWT are a better bet for getting bikes on than Southern.


----------



## Christophe (10 Mar 2012)

Yes please Simon.

Thanks


----------



## Tigerbiten (11 Mar 2012)

I was fitter than I thought I was on the ride to Brighton, so add me to the list please.

I hope my trike will fit over the suspension bridge ok ........ 

Thanks.


----------



## DaveJ (11 Mar 2012)

A trike made it across last time we went that way, though I don't remember how much clearance there was. I don't know what type it was, maybe worth a look at the pictures passing it over the stile that were on here then. May last year was it? Or might have been April.

Dave


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2012)

DaveJ said:


> A trike made it across last time we went that way, though I don't remember how much clearance there was. I don't know what type it was, maybe worth a look at the pictures passing it over the stile that were on here then. May last year was it? Or might have been April.
> 
> Dave


 

It was Mr Redlightuk if I remember rightly...


----------



## AKA Bob (11 Mar 2012)

Yes please depending on work? As you have seen it canbe quite 'fluid'!


----------



## thom (12 Mar 2012)

DaveJ said:


> A trike made it across last time we went that way, though I don't remember how much clearance there was. I don't know what type it was, maybe worth a look at the pictures passing it over the stile that were on here then. May last year was it? Or might have been April.
> 
> Dave


 
I give you Exhibit A
Piece of cake ;-)


----------



## Nigel182 (12 Mar 2012)

Simon
Count me in on this one....email heading your way.


----------



## hatler (12 Mar 2012)

Just an idle thought. Would there be room for two, but only from HPC to somewhere close to SW20. I have a plan ...


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Mar 2012)

there would.

If it is a dryish night we'll be going via Mitcham and the A217 and then Betchworth and Newdigate - your best bet might be Mitcham. If it's a wet night we'll be going via Mitcham, South Wimbledon, Dorking and Newidgate.


----------



## hatler (12 Mar 2012)

OK. Thank you. Nothing definite yet. I'll work on it.


----------



## hatler (15 Mar 2012)

Aha ! We are in London that evening with no current plans. This could be a runner.


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Mar 2012)

Gail and I would like to be added to the list please.
Email sent
Thanks.


----------



## deckertim (19 Mar 2012)

Simon, just been able to rearrange my travel plans which were preventing me attending. Please add me to the list. email sent as well.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2012)

deckertim said:


> Simon, just been able to rearrange my travel plans which were preventing me attending. Please add me to the list. email sent as well.
> Thanks
> Tim


 

It's a good SMRbtH too...


----------



## thom (19 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's a good SMRbtH too...


Wouldn't this one be a FMRbtH, perhaps even a GFMRbtH ? Or are all day drinking plans afoot ?


----------



## Dan B (19 Mar 2012)

Can I come? Hopefully I'll have made up my baby-induced sleep deficit by then sufficiently to indulge in some of the voluntary kind. Or just learnt to deal with it, maybe

Simon, I think my Fridays membership will have expired by April, but I can get a cheque to you by post or by pedal sometime between now and the event.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> *Wouldn't this one be a FMRbtH*, perhaps even a GFMRbtH ? Or are all day drinking plans afoot ?


 

Aha... indeed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2012)

What is the form for renewing one's membership of the Fridays?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> What is the form for renewing one's membership of the Fridays?


hand me two quid, or, if you prefer, send me a cheque for two quid made out to 'The Fridays'. If you give me two quid on the morning after the ride do please send me an e-mail the day after to remind me.

CTC remewal - cheque for fifteen quid made out to 'CTC'


----------



## Shadow (20 Mar 2012)

I'm sure crossing His Dell's hand with appropriate coinage will suffice. Especially for one who is so credit worthy.

Look forward to meeting up again at some point Greg without rushing back to the 'sham before brekky.

edit: he beat me to it ^^


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2012)

Shadow said:


> I'm sure crossing His Dell's hand with appropriate coinage will suffice. Especially for one who is so credit worthy.
> 
> Look forward to meeting up again at some point Greg without rushing back to the 'sham before brekky.
> 
> edit: he beat me to it ^^


Might well loiter for a bit at Felpham. No beers though. Good Friday.


----------



## Shadow (20 Mar 2012)

_ No beers though. Good Friday._

Why does Good Friday require abstinence? GF is perfick for beers...or even something a little stronger.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2012)

Shadow said:


> _ No beers though. Good Friday._
> 
> Why does Good Friday require abstinence? GF is perfick for beers...or even something a little stronger.


For a devout left footer like me? 'fraid so. No booze and no meat....


----------



## srw (20 Mar 2012)

And no three hour service either? Or do you get back home and fall asleep at the back of the church to _crux fidelis_?


----------



## Crackedheadset (20 Mar 2012)

Hmm, these rides look fun. But not right now, maybe later on in the Summer I'll look at perhaps coming on one. I've already looked at the website and read the basics.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2012)

Crackedheadset said:


> Hmm, these rides look fun. But not right now, maybe later on in the Summer I'll look at perhaps coming on one. I've already looked at the website and read the basics.


 

Excellent. You can join me and my racist bike..


----------



## Crackedheadset (20 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Excellent. You can join me and my racist bike..


 
Er, please don't sour this thread ''Thursday Night Ride to the Coast to Felpham 5th April'' as well as the other one ''The new commuter - Kona Honky Inc 2012'' . The issue with the other one is being currently dealt with by the admin staff and a I hope a member getting some sort of punitive measurement.

I don't think ''Fun and friendly'' is befitting of what looks be a mod condoning racism after the fact (my quote from t'urban) being pointed out.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2012)

Crackedheadset said:


> Er, please don't sour this thread ''Thursday Night Ride to the Coast to Felpham 5th April'' as well as the other one ''The new commuter - Kona Honky Inc 2012'' . The issue with the other one is being currently dealt with by the admin staff and a I hope a member getting some sort of punitive measurement.
> 
> I don't think ''Fun and friendly'' is befitting of what looks be a mod condoning racism after the fact (my quote from t'urban) being pointed out.


 

Looney


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> And no three hour service either? Or do you get back home and fall asleep at the back of the church to _crux fidelis_?


 
I've given myself a pass for the whole Triduum this year. I will be playing and singing bass at a Taizé service on GF evening though.


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Looney


I see you've still not opened that book I lent you "How to win friends and influence people".


----------



## User482 (20 Mar 2012)

1773721 said:


> Would I be OK on my Inbred or an Il Pompino?


 
It occurs to me that Wilier (Viva Italia Liberata e redenta) is rather nationalistic. And if anyone turns up with a Stiffee...


----------



## StuAff (20 Mar 2012)

I have a white bike, a black bike, a yellow bike and a red bike. I presumably am even more racist...


----------



## theclaud (20 Mar 2012)

User482 said:


> It occurs to me that Wilier (Viva Italia Liberata e redenta) is rather nationalistic. And *if anyone turns up with a Stiffee*...



I found the Cove Handjob slightly discrimatory towards women. But I got over it.


----------



## MacB (20 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> I found the Cove Handjob slightly discrimatory towards women. But I got over it.


 
Probably not as disressing for you as for the teenage boys that bought the bike thinking they were on to something


----------



## Aperitif (20 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> Probably not as disressing for you as for the teenage boys that bought the bike thinking they were on to something


They'd be behaving just like you then, Al - and have to sell it on without riding it much...
The wheels have departed the FriThursday Night Trolley I read...glad I don't do this sort of thing anymore. Rackists? It's not my bag either.


----------



## MacB (20 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> They'd be behaving just like you then, Al - and have to sell it on without riding it much...
> The wheels have departed the FriThursday Night Trolley I read...glad I don't do this sort of thing anymore. Rackists? It's not my bag either.


 
What??????? sorry mate my Teef translator must be up the spout, I haven't got the foggiest what that second bit is on about


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2012)

StuAff said:


> I have a white bike, a black bike, a yellow bike and a red bike. I presumably am even more racist...


I've got a purple one.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> What??????? sorry mate my Teef translator must be up the spout, I haven't got the foggiest what that second bit is on about


Aw, Al! You really must get out on a ride sometime - it used to be that people wrote on these threads and everything just chugged along, and now Ian, the CC's famous Blueist,turns up starting trouble, others join in and you...you of wooden spoonist tendency, plead ignorance to avoid drawing attention to your wheeler-dealing in the bike trade. Got any decent headsets for sale btw? There's a cracked one on here that needs replacing!


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Mar 2012)

Adrian C
Alan L
Alastair Mac
Bruce R
Cate R
Charles B
Christophe P
Claudine C
Dan B
Daniel B
Darren H
Dave J
David C
Gail G
Grace W
Grahame D
Greg C
Greg C
Ian A
Ian MacS
Jenny M
Jim G
User10571 B
Ken M
Mark G
Martin B
Martin L-S
Martin T
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel C
Nigel C (yes, there's two of them)
Nigel W
Paul R?
Peter L
Rebecca O-B
Rob H (+0.5?)
Ross C
Ruth H
Sandra S
Sonia W
Steve R
Stuart A
Susie F
Thom F
Tim D
Tim O
Titus H
William C
Simon A
Chris By
Andrew By
Jocelyn C S
Connie G
Paul U
Katie S


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Aw, Al! You really must get out on a ride sometime - it used to be that people wrote on these threads and everything just chugged along, and now Ian, the CC's famous Blueist,turns up starting trouble, others join in and you...you of wooden spoonist tendency, plead ignorance to avoid drawing attention to your wheeler-dealing in the bike trade. *Got any decent headsets for sale btw?* There's a cracked one on here that needs replacing!


In a moment of weakness late last year I think I cornered the market in secondhand 90's Kona mtb impact headsets. I've got six. But only one steel Kona to put them on. And it's not racist though they have races and are racey.


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Mar 2012)

User482 said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting cheap train tickets back on Good Friday?


 
I've booked Bognor to Milton Keynes on the Friday with Southern Railway for £4.45. Is this a record, then?


----------



## User482 (24 Mar 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> I've booked Bognor to Milton Keynes on the Friday with Southern Railway for £4.45. Is this a record, then?


Good work! I decided to go back to bristol via London, to take advantage of the groupsave.


----------



## hatler (24 Mar 2012)

Wahey ! Please make that Rob H plus another one and two more halves. But only as far as SW20.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2012)

I really should make a note to buy rail tickets early. £14 one way!! I'll have to ponder the cost effectiveness of buying a Network Rail card.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I really should make a note to buy rail tickets early. £14 one way!! I'll have to ponder the cost effectiveness of buying a Network Rail card.


should be one of the shorter ponders you'll have to do!


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> should be one of the shorter ponders you'll have to do!


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2012)

Thank you Adrian.

Nerr! @ GC


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Thank you Adrian.
> 
> Nerr! @ GC


I like a nice groupsave as much as the next fella. But a network card is a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## velovoice (26 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I like a nice groupsave as much as the next fella. But a network card is a gift that keeps on giving.


Yep. When I bailed at Tring last Saturday (on my own), that network rail card was the difference between £13.90 and £8.60.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2012)

Mutter. Mutter. I might have to be nice to GC? 

Only cos I like RO, mind .


----------



## BigGee (26 Mar 2012)

Slightly changing the subject, I have got a long sleeved red star, XL, fridays jersey available if anyone is interested.

I got it from Simon prior to the last Southend ride last year and when I quickly tried it on before the ride it seemed ok. I normally take a L or an XL, so was probably a bit fooled by that and vanity probably came into it as well, but on colder reflection when trying it again at home, it really is too tight. I have not helped my case by putting on a few kilos over the winter as well.

It has not been worn in anger and I as I am only likely to be able to get back down to a size to fit it in my dreams, I'd be happy to pass it on and will take whatever anyone thinks is a fair price for it. I could bring it along to the Bognor ride or post it to anyone as they wish.

Let me know if anyone interested.

Thanks

Grahame


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Mar 2012)

Southern knocking out tickets for £3.30


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Southern knocking out tickets for £3.30


 
where do i join the cheap ticket frenzy?

just in case i can make the ride and that there is still room.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Mar 2012)

southern website http://www.southernrailway.com/


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Mar 2012)

Thanks Simon


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

BigGee said:


> Slightly changing the subject, I have got a long sleeved red star, XL, fridays jersey available if anyone is interested.
> 
> Let me know if anyone interested.
> 
> ...


Grahame, how long is the zip?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Mutter. Mutter. I might have to be nice to GC?
> 
> Only cos I like RO, mind .


I don't judge motivations only outcomes!

Begin car less again I shall probably go back to saving the price of a network card five times over just on my twice monthly mountain biking trips. Return travel to London for two of us, inc. travel all over London all day, for £22


----------



## BigGee (26 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Grahame, how long is the zip?


 Greg, it's a full length zip


----------



## kimble (26 Mar 2012)

Having survived the Northampton-London ride, I think I'm up for this, if I can work out how to make the trains work sensibly (it's currently offering me routes with 4 changes for 68 quid, which is suboptimal...)


----------



## Wobblers (26 Mar 2012)

kimble said:


> Having survived the Northampton-London ride, I think I'm up for this, if I can work out how to make the trains work sensibly (it's currently offering me routes with 4 changes for 68 quid, which is suboptimal...)


 
Chiltern?

None of this Virgin hassle about having to book bikes, and I think advance singles are £5, walk up off-peak fares £25 or less if you've got a railcard.

Edit:

London Midland are even cheaper, but you do need to exercise some patience ( l-o-n-g journey... )


----------



## User482 (27 Mar 2012)

kimble said:


> Having survived the Northampton-London ride, I think I'm up for this, if I can work out how to make the trains work sensibly (it's currently offering me routes with 4 changes for 68 quid, which is suboptimal...)


 
For getting back to Bristol, it's often cheaper to book each change as a separate journey...


----------



## clarion (27 Mar 2012)

BigGee said:


> Greg, it's a full length zip


 
If Greg doesn't take it, can I have second dibs?


----------



## Ess (27 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Southern knocking out tickets for £3.30


 
What is the ETA for Felpham?


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2012)

I'd not book anything earlier than 9.30, and that might be pushing it. We have the walk through the Arun gap, and it's a mile and a half from the end of the ride to Bognor Regis station.

£3.30 fares now off the menu! Groupsave might be a better bet!


----------



## TimO (27 Mar 2012)

... and Grahame, if neither of the other two take it, I will. 

(Since I keep on utterly failing to see when they actually become available).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2012)

BigGee said:


> Greg, it's a full length zip





clarion said:


> If Greg doesn't take it, can I have second dibs?


second dibs is promoted to first dibs. I'm out. (change of heart)


----------



## BigGee (27 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> If Greg doesn't take it, can I have second dibs?


Its yours if you want it. Let me know as Tim O also interested


----------



## clarion (27 Mar 2012)

Baggsied


----------



## BigGee (27 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> Baggsied


Its all yours. Do you want me to send it to you? PM me your address if you do and I will stick it in the post. Otherwise are you coming on the Felpham ride, could bring it along then. Up to you, let me know what you prefer.


----------



## hatler (27 Mar 2012)

hatler said:


> Wahey ! Please make that Rob H plus another one and two more halves. But only as far as SW20.


Boo hiss. Little Miss failed the 'get round Richmond Park quickly' test on Sunday. There will just be three hatlers, and only as far as a line parallel with SW20.


----------



## PippaG (27 Mar 2012)

I love this ride, but I can't make it. So I cycled there today instead, which reminded me just how great a ride it is. I hope you all have a lot of fun.


----------



## deckertim (27 Mar 2012)

Has anyone noticed the colour scheme of the Syrian Rebels Flag?





Friday Jerseyesque? A coincidence? surely not


----------



## kimble (28 Mar 2012)

McWobble said:


> Chiltern?
> 
> None of this Virgin hassle about having to book bikes, and I think advance singles are £5, walk up off-peak fares £25 or less if you've got a railcard.
> 
> ...


 
Prior experience suggests that Virgin is infinitely preferable for getting back after a FNRttC, as both Chiltern and London Midland take forever, and mean sitting on the uncomfortable fold-down seats by the bike spaces, being constantly woken by people asking if there's an idiot who doesn't understand the door controls in the toilet. By the time I get across London I'm thoroughly knackered, and an hours snooze on a half-decent seat in the quiet coach (with minimal poo smell and the bike safely away from meddlers) wins hands-down.

I'll happily use London Midland after an overnight ride *to* London. I'm less exhausted at that point. 

Virgin bike hassle can be mitigated by use of the eastcoast website to book bike spaces at the same time as advance tickets, and pirate carriage keys provide a form of insurance against failure of train managers to appear to open the door.

Luckily I've managed to get the fare down to something relatively sane by splitting the ticket at London (usually it works out much cheaper not to, at which point it becomes a question of how quickly I can wheel a bike through the crowd at Victoria and ride to Euston), but they seem to have stopped doing bike reservations on the Bognor-Victoria train.

And I should now be on the list...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2012)

kimble said:


> but they seem to have stopped doing bike reservations on the Bognor-Victoria train.


southern themselves don't ever issue bike reservations, and I don't think they, or BR stouhern region before them, ever have in my memory. other toc's will issue rail reservations for travel on southern services but the southern train crews won't recognise their validity. so if you buy a ticket from southern you can't get a cycle reservation and if you get one from another toc it isn't valid.

none of the above causes problems when travelling by bike off-peak with southern where the vast majority of train crews simply ignore southern's cycle policy limiting the number of bikes on trains, particularly true on the bognor/chichester/littlehampton - london route.


----------



## redflightuk (28 Mar 2012)

You have mail Simon..
Changed my mind Stu, i missed the last Felpham ride and things have changed so i can make this one..


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Mar 2012)

Adrian C
Alan L
Alastair MacD
Andrew By
Anne H
Bruce R
Cate R
Charles B
Chris By
Christophe P
Claudine C
Clive B
Connie G
Daniel B
Darren H
Dave J
David C
Eddy H
Gail G
Grace W
Grahame D
Greg C
Ian A
Ian MacS
Jenny M
Jim G
Jocelyn C S
John E
User10571 B
Kai N
Ken M
Kim W
Kristjan K
Marilyn B
Mark G
Martin B
Martin L-S
Martin T
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel C
Nigel C (yes, there's two of them
Nigel W
Paul R?
Peter L
Pippsy G
Rachel M
Rebecca O-B
Rob H (+0.5 +1)
Ross C
Ruth H
Sandra S
Selena M
Sian J
Simon A
Sonia W
Steve R
Stuart A
Susie F
Thom F
Thom H
Tim D
Tim O
Titus H
William C
Xi C


----------



## Rube (29 Mar 2012)

So jealous that I am not good enough for another one of these rides yet. Hope you guys enjoy yourselves.


----------



## ttcycle (29 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> So jealous that I am not good enough for another one of these rides yet. Hope you guys enjoy yourselves.


 
It really is just getting over the psychological barriers. What type of cycling do you do? It's less of an ordeal than it seems - great company and a pace that makes it enjoyable.

What's holding you back? Maybe we can allay those fears?


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2012)

ttcycle said:


> It really is just getting over the psychological barriers. What type of cycling do you do? It's less of an ordeal than it seems - great company and a pace that makes it enjoyable.
> 
> What's holding you back? Maybe we can allay those fears?


+1. No better way to get into bigger mileage riding than (another) one of these.


----------



## Rube (29 Mar 2012)

I would love to go on another ride, but haven't got enough miles in yet...do not have a cycling buddy to go out enough. But, appreciate the encouraging messages though...lifted my spirits actually. Thank you..,will keep the Southend one in mind, as originally recommended to me...thank you


----------



## ttcycle (30 Mar 2012)

I'm sure there will be people knocking about here who may be able to encourage you to up your mileage - maybe start a thread with where you'd like to cycle and free times - I can admit now I am terrible...I can totally understand the whole thing around psychological blocks as there's been so many rides I say I'll go on and then I bow out for all sorts of reasons.

Southend is always accessible - haven't done one for a few years but I have fond memories from the one I did a few years ago.


----------



## Rube (30 Mar 2012)

thank you ttcycle - but who am I talking with! Only met you guys once and I didn't know about all the pseudo names and chat forum at the time! I'll try to get out and ride out to Walton/Shepperton way today, if I can get company, else laps around Richmond Park again!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> So jealous that I am not good enough for another one of these rides yet. Hope you guys enjoy yourselves.


Take the plunge. If you own a bike you're good enough. If you can ride 10 miles you can ride 60.

Southend has the answer.


----------



## martint235 (30 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> thank you ttcycle - but who am I talking with! Only met you guys once and I didn't know about all the pseudo names and chat forum at the time! I'll try to get out and ride out to Walton/Shepperton way today, if I can get company, else laps around Richmond Park again!


If you suggest times and dates you'll always get people willing to come out to Richmond Park to ride with you. There's also a ride goes out that way that follows the Olympic Route, you'll always be welcome to tag along from Richmond.

[I'm the taller guy who was hanging around at the back on the Brighton ride]


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> thank you ttcycle - but who am I talking with! Only met you guys once and I didn't know about all the pseudo names and chat forum at the time! I'll try to get out and ride out to Walton/Shepperton way today, if I can get company, else laps around Richmond Park again!


I think you'd enjoy the Sarfend ride. If you're free on the Sunday before, think about coming on the recce ride - you can catch a train up to Waterloo and join me and Susie there.

Your membership card is WRONG by the way and a corrected one will be sent to you.


----------



## Rube (30 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Take the plunge. If you own a bike you're good enough. If you can ride 10 miles you can ride 60.
> 
> Southend has the answer.


 
Did some one call you a "Taliban Wheeler?!" - I don't know what this means, but in case it is not really all that complimentary, I would like to say...thanks for your very supporting comments, really very appreciated...although I got my doubts about if you can ride 10miles you can ride 60, but I can give it a damn good try!


----------



## Rube (30 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> If you suggest times and dates you'll always get people willing to come out to Richmond Park to ride with you. There's also a ride goes out that way that follows the Olympic Route, you'll always be welcome to tag along from Richmond.
> 
> [I'm the taller guy who was hanging around at the back on the Brighton ride]


 
Taller guy....how many tall guys were there?! But, that's a kind offer that I will take you up on! You'll have to send me a picture of you...don't think you look like the picture on here!


----------



## Rube (30 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think you'd enjoy the Sarfend ride. If you're free on the Sunday before, think about coming on the recce ride - you can catch a train up to Waterloo and join me and Susie there.
> 
> Your membership card is WRONG by the way and a corrected one will be sent to you.


 
I'd love to join for any rides you can recommend...just need to give me dates/time/miles...I am presuming these would be in the day....as for membership...thought it did not make sense, plus the surname is wrong ("s" and "h" the other way round as in my email address!)


----------



## martint235 (31 Mar 2012)

Southend ride is here. It's a night ride but I think you'll enjoy it a lot more than Brighton. If you come along I'll introduce myself properly however I do feel my avatar is quite a good likeness.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> I'd love to join for any rides you can recommend...just need to give me dates/time/miles...I am presuming these would be in the day....as for membership...thought it did not make sense, plus the surname is wrong ("s" and "h" the other way round as in my email address!)


I'm getting another one sent to me. Sorry. If it's any comfort there were three wrong cards in the same batch. The other two were the usual CTC gender re-assignment...........


----------



## thom (31 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> I do feel my avatar is quite a good likeness.


The camera never lies...


----------



## rb58 (31 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> If you come along I'll introduce myself properly however *I do feel my avatar is quite a good likeness*.


 Oh come on Martin - your avatar does flatter you somewhat.....


----------



## Rube (31 Mar 2012)

you boys are funny


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> Taller guy....how many tall guys were there?! But, that's a kind offer that I will take you up on! You'll have to send me a picture of you...don't think you look like the picture on here!


Well, he's taller than me and there aren't that many that can say that.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2012)

1789759 said:


> His height is beyond lavish and into ludicrously excessive.


 

And we had better not mention his ears...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> Did some one call you a "Taliban Wheeler?!" - I don't know what this means, but in case it is not really all that complimentary, I would like to say...thanks for your very supporting comments, really very appreciated...although I got my doubts about if you can ride 10miles you can ride 60, but I can give it a damn good try!


You're welcome I'm sure.

My status as 'Taliban Wheeler' I take as a back-handed compliment though it was meant as an insult I'm sure.

Everyone who has only ridden N miles doubts they can ride N x2, x3, x4, x5 or x6 miles before, and when, they set off on their first FNRttC. (I'd not ridden further than 25 miles on the road in one go in the 10 years before my first one) 

Having done so they often still can't believe they did it, despite the reality of being stood in the queue for breakfast 60 miles form London.

The best way, by some margin, to do it for the first time is FNRttC.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2012)

1789767 said:


> FA cup? Taxi with the doors open?


 

CL Trophy..aka as known in Spain as La Orejona (Big Ears)


----------



## martint235 (31 Mar 2012)

rb58 said:


> Oh come on Martin - your avatar does flatter you somewhat.....


Well I suppose it's got more hair!!

And I've noted all the comments about my ears and I will be paying visits!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Mar 2012)

Where does the ride start from? I might get a train up and ride home.


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Where does the ride start from? I might get a train up and ride home.


Wellington Arch, Hyde Park Corner as usual. Preregistration is essential, and if you're not in the Fridays already I'm pretty sure you're too late. See http://fnrttc.blogspot.com


----------



## Rube (31 Mar 2012)

Ok...now please stop being unkind to one another, tall, short, ears or not...you're all super fit and that says a lot. And Greg, I am trying. After only 4 hours sleep last night, I got up at a silly hour and did two ghastly circuits round the park (in all about 20 miles), followed by stroking a quad on the river, then a swim (no not in the river!), at a lovely spa...and now off to some deserved dinner and drink!

So, you guys and this chat forum, with all your banter, made me better today!



GregCollins said:


> You're welcome I'm sure.
> 
> My status as 'Taliban Wheeler' I take as a back-handed compliment though it was meant as an insult I'm sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rube (31 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And we had better not mention his ears...


Ian, I thought you were the nice one! Not that the others are not...shame on you...but you're still the nice one


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> Ok...now please stop being unkind to one another, tall, short, ears or not...you're all super fit and that says a lot. And Greg, I am trying. After only 4 hours sleep last night, I got up at a silly hour and did* two ghastly circuits round the park (in all about 20 miles), followed by stroking a quad on the river, then a swim (no not in the river!)*, at a lovely spa...and now off to some deserved dinner and drink!
> 
> So, you guys and this chat forum, with all your banter, made me better today!


 
Sounds like you're good for 100 miles to me!


----------



## ttcycle (31 Mar 2012)

I wasn't on the Brighton ride so you haven't met me in person.

Glad to hear you did some laps of Richmond Park.

I have to add Martin does have Toby jug ears and Ian, well let's not get started there but nice .... that's pushing it a bit.

Hope you come on the Southend ride


----------



## martint235 (31 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> Ian, I thought you were the nice one! Not that the others are not...shame on you...but you're still the nice one


You do remember him don't you? Nice isn't a word I'd use really.


----------



## martint235 (31 Mar 2012)

ttcycle said:


> I wasn't on the Brighton ride so you haven't met me in person.
> 
> Glad to hear you did some laps of Richmond Park.
> 
> ...


Actually I only have one Toby jug ear if you look properly!!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Actually I only have one Toby jug ear if you look properly!!


 
'LonJuG'


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2012)

it's about the same as the forecast for the Brighton ride.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Actually I only have one Toby jug ear if you look properly!!


yup. Tyre levers rather than forceps job


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> yup. Tyre levers rather than forceps job


I used to quite like you.


----------



## TimO (1 Apr 2012)

If you can sleep for four hours, cycle twenty miles, and then continue to do more exercise, you're probably far better prepared than many people before their first FNRttC. How are you at eating cake? (Not to mention drinking yellow and brown beer... oh damn, I mentioned it).

I wasn't on the last Brighton run either, but I do TEC from time to time, and I'm 6'3". However, I don't think we're about to make tallness mandatory to cycle at the back of the ride. 

The forecast for next Friday morning doesn't seem to get any lower than 2°C, so not really cold.


----------



## Rube (1 Apr 2012)

ttcycle, whom I have not met, has joined in on teasing Martin235...also dellqez, the master, who I believed hurt Martin's feeling....right Martin, we'll show this lot on the next ride!


----------



## Rube (1 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Sounds like you're good for 100 miles to me!


Not really...I made up for it today...did not make it to yoga and have eaten tons of chips!


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2012)

Chips are an excellent source of carbohydrate (one of many in my case....!!!) 
Glad you'll be joining us again!


----------



## Rube (1 Apr 2012)

Mmm...I think I make making this worse...sorry Martin....it's Adrian now....


----------



## Rube (1 Apr 2012)

StuAff said:


> Chips are an excellent source of carbohydrate (one of many in my case....!!!)
> Glad you'll be joining us again!


Yep, I and I am going to burn this off tomorrow in a spin and body pump class tomorrow, and maybe yoga too!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2012)

chips are good.

Rube - yhm (or you will in a bit)


----------



## Rube (1 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> chips are good.
> 
> Rube - yhm (or you will in a bit)


Thanks Simon!


----------



## Christophe (1 Apr 2012)

Simon,
What is likely to be our ETA in Felpham? Looking at trains right now.
Cheers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Not really...I made up for it today...did not make it to yoga and have eaten tons of *chips*!


Mmmmmmm......


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Mmm...I think I make making this worse...sorry Martin....it's Adrian now....


Don't worry Rube! Just don't make the same mistake I did of thinking these are nice people. They turn faster than a mongoose on a turntable. Well apart from Adrian, he just wears pink shirts! Only kidding, well about everything apart from the pink shirts! They are nice people really


----------



## Aperitif (1 Apr 2012)

Christophe said:


> Simon,
> What is likely to be our *ETA in Felpham*? Looking at trains right now.
> Cheers


ETA in Felpham?  Basqueing in the sunshine only, I hope.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2012)

about 9. I'd go for the Groupsave rather than booking ahead


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> ttcycle, whom I have not met, has joined in on teasing Martin235...also dellqez, the master, who I believed hurt Martin's feeling....right Martin, we'll show this lot on the next ride!



It's mean, isn't it? Thank God he's got me to stick up for him. And to help him out with the Highway Code.


----------



## martint235 (2 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> It's mean, isn't it? Thank God he's got me to stick up for him. And to help him out with the Highway Code.


If only you could have stopped typing after the first "him", it was going so well!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Apr 2012)

Adrian C
Alan L
Alastair MacD
Alex B
Andrew Bu
Anne H
Bruce R
Cate R
Charles B
Chris By
Christophe P
Claudine C
Clive B
Connie G
Dan B
Darren H
Dave J
Eddy H
Gail G
Grace W
Grahame D
Greg C
Howard K
Ian A
Ian MacS
Jacob W
Jenny M
Jim G
Jocelyn C S
John E
John K
User10571 B
Kai N
Kat J
Ken M
Kim W
Kristjan K
Marilyn B
Mark G
Mark T
Martin L-S
Martin T
Martin W
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel C
Nigel C (yes, there's two of them)
Nigel W
Philip K
Rachel M
Rebecca O-B
Rob H (+0.5 +1)
Ross C
Ruth H
Sam W
Sandra S
Selena M
Sian J
Simon A
Simon L (another one)
Sonia W
Steve R
Steve W
Stuart A
Susie F
Thom F
Thom H
Tim D
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
William C
Xi C
Bridget M
Adrian S
Monika S
Arnoldas


----------



## iZaP (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> If only you could have stopped typing after the first "him", it was going so well!


 
Are you cycling back from this?


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2012)

iZaP said:


> Are you cycling back from this?


Of course. You coming along?


----------



## iZaP (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Of course. You coming along?


 
Hopefully yes! As I can remember the route isn't too hilly, so I should be fine!


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2012)

iZaP said:


> Hopefully yes! As I can remember the route isn't too hilly, so I should be fine!


Since when did hills bother you? But no there's nothing major on the way back


----------



## iZaP (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Since when did hills bother you? But no there's nothing major on the way back


I'll be on mi new bike over distance hills bother everyone!But I haven't met a hill that I couldn't manage yet!!!


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2012)

iZaP said:


> I'll be on mi new bike over distance hills bother everyone!But I haven't met a hill that I couldn't manage yet!!!


And where is the pic of said new bike then??? You've not met Lelly yet either.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> And where is the pic of said new bike then??? You've not met Lelly yet either.


 

I've seen his new bike (last Sunday we bumped into each other cycling to/from Brighton)...and it's a nice one..


----------



## iZaP (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> And where is the pic of said new bike then??? You've not met Lelly yet either.


 
You'll meet it in person! 



ianrauk said:


> I've seen his new bike (last Sunday we bumped into each other cycling to/from Brighton)...and it's a nice one..


 
I was pootling back from Brighton, when my attention was caught by a stream of cyclists, I glanced over to check them out and then I noticed the unmistakable blue!!!...


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2012)

You'd better get signed up then!


----------



## iZaP (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> You'd better get signed up then!


Alright alright there!! It has been all done and dusted.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Apr 2012)

I was going to join you and come out for the night but alas I have to stay in all day on Friday to wait for N+1 to arrive. So I was in but am now out, as I have to be in.


----------



## Wobblers (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Of course. You coming along?


 
You don't fancy having a few post-ride beers this time, then?

I'm almost disappointed!


----------



## iZaP (3 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> You don't fancy having a few post-ride beers this time, then?
> 
> I'm almost disappointed!


 
Beer shall always be consumed before riding back.


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> You don't fancy having a few post-ride beers this time, then?
> 
> I'm almost disappointed!


I think I had enough post-ride beers last time out to cover me for this one!  I will probably stay for post-ride beers after Whitstable in June for my birthday

And whaddya mean "almost"?


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think I had enough post-ride beers last time out to cover me for this one!  I will probably stay for post-ride beers after Whitstable in June for my birthday
> 
> And whaddya mean "almost"?


 
For some reason, I have this image of having to pour you onto a train at Bognor....


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2012)

iZaP said:


> Beer shall always be consumed before riding back.


 
That's the spirit!

(Well, a double for me, ta!)


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> For some reason, I have this image of having to pour you onto a train at Bognor....


Bognor station is a lot closer than Brighton!! And plus after Brighton I was still able to drink a couple more (ill-advised) pints at Victoria!


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2012)

1795444 said:


> If you are in Felpham it is


 
And this is what he's like when he's _sober_....


----------



## TimO (4 Apr 2012)

Actually, looking at Google Maps, it has the pedestrian route to Bognor Station from the Cafe as being 1.4 miles, whereas for the Madeira and Brighton Station it's 1.1 miles.

On past experience, we also tend to use a route to Bognor Station which is generally poorer than the shortest one which Google shows.


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> And this is what he's like when he's _sober_....


He's just always like this. Mark my words he'll also bring the pink shirt out again


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2012)

TimO said:


> Actually, looking at Google Maps, it has the pedestrian route to Bognor Station from the Cafe as being 1.4 miles, whereas for the Madeira and Brighton Station it's 1.1 miles.
> 
> On past experience, we also tend to use a route to Bognor Station which is generally poorer than the shortest one which Google shows.


 
There's no need to gratuitously drag facts into this, you know...


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2012)

1795529 said:


> How do you know?


 
Fair point. Though I'm not too sure non-pink shirted Martin would be able to find the computer after a few...


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

TimO said:


> Actually, looking at Google Maps, it has the pedestrian route to Bognor Station from the Cafe as being 1.4 miles, whereas for the Madeira and Brighton Station it's 1.1 miles.
> 
> On past experience, we also tend to use a route to Bognor Station which is generally poorer than the shortest one which Google shows.


Yep as McWobble said, use of facts is most unfair. Plus the 1.1 miles in Brighton are all uphill which is doubly difficult when "in your cups" as they say


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> Fair point. Though I'm not too sure non-pink shirted Martin would be able to find the computer after a few...


Now that's just low!


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> He's just always like this. Mark my words he'll also bring the pink shirt out again


 
Excellent. Well, now that you've established that Bognor station's easy to get to, you'll be hanging around for the post-ride piss-up debrief? (Pay no attention to TimO, you can use facts to prove just about anything that's true!)


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2012)

1795541 said:


> yeah it's not like we are discussing climate change or anything.


 
So I assume you don't want to gas on about methane then?


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Now that's just low!


 
But you're not denying it?


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> Excellent. Well, now that you've established that Bognor station's easy to get to, you'll be hanging around for the post-ride piss-up debrief? (Pay no attention to TimO, you can use facts to prove just about anything that's true!)


The number of changes involved and the cost of the ticket has put me off to be fair. I'd have to change trains 4 times to get home judging by National Rail and pay around £15.

I may bring some brandy along though seeing as the weather forecast seems to be getting cooler by the hour.


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I may bring some brandy along though seeing as the weather forecast seems to be getting cooler by the hour.


Glad you mentioned that. I'd forgotten the virtue of such reinforcement while waymarking.


----------



## MacB (5 Apr 2012)

Simon, I've sent you a text confirming that I'm not going to make tonight, as per my previous e-mail, I need to be somewhere early tomorrow and could only have done the first bit of the ride at best anyway....cheers....Al


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2012)

MacB said:


> Simon, I've sent you a text confirming that I'm not going to make tonight, as per my previous e-mail, I need to be somewhere early tomorrow and could only have done the first bit of the ride at best anyway....cheers....Al


 

Boo....


----------



## iZaP (5 Apr 2012)

A sad dent in my cycling history  

my manager isn't giving me the day off now because we suddenly got busy


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2012)

iZaP said:


> A sad dent in my cycling history
> 
> my manager isn't giving me the day off now because we suddenly got busy


 

Another Boo


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2012)

What is the cat saying about the weather tonight....?


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2012)

I can only agree with Ian, would have been great to have ridden with you two again.


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> What is the cat saying about the weather tonight....?


That it's staying front of the fire where it's warm rather than heading out into near sub-zero temperatures??


----------



## Shadow (5 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> near sub-zero temperatures??


Local (i.e. anywhere bewtween Faygate and south of Horsham) forecast this a.m. was for it to dip below zero. Put another layer on and have a great ride. Very discappointed not to join you, GP advised against it.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2012)

Two of my bikes are having issues with gear shifting in te front mechs. Spent yesterday trying to sort them but no joy.

May well have to use the best bike but it's rolling Michelin Krylions 23mm which have hardly any tread and are only best for on road, plus it has lower gearing which is not so good for less fit me. I take it a few of you have done this on your best bikes?

It will have to do..


----------



## velovoice (5 Apr 2012)

I'll be on (new!) best bike with slicks - 28m though.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2012)

Thanks guys-I think it'll have to be the case as no other option. Fingers crossed for dry weather


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Two of my bikes are having issues with gear shifting in te front mechs. Spent yesterday trying to sort them but no joy.
> 
> May well have to use the best bike but it's rolling Michelin Krylions 23mm which have hardly any tread and are only best for on road, plus it has lower gearing which is not so good for less fit me. I take it a few of you have done this on your best bikes?
> 
> It will have to do..


I think you mean higher gearing- lower would be easier.

As for me, it's primo (Viner) tonight so 25mm slicks. I've walked the off-road bit before anyway.


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Two of my bikes are having issues with gear shifting in te front mechs. Spent yesterday trying to sort them but no joy.
> 
> May well have to use the best bike but it's rolling Michelin Krylions 23mm which have hardly any tread and are only best for on road, plus it has lower gearing which is not so good for less fit me. I take it a few of you have done this on your best bikes?
> 
> It will have to do..


 
I've just put Schwalbe Ultremos on because I couldn't get any GP4000s and my existing ones had some splits in that looked like they might incur The Eyebrow of Disapproval. No tread whatsoever, but they do look nice. Just a matter of walking the off-road bit, I reckon.


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2012)

Off-road/gravel/muddy tracks/snow and ice are the only time you want tread on a road tyre anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> I've just put Schwalbe Ultremos on because I couldn't get any GP4000s and my existing ones had some splits in that looked like they might incur *The Eyebrow of Disapproval*. No tread whatsoever, but they do look nice. Just a matter of walking the off-road bit, I reckon.


 
_*Shivers at the very thought*_


----------



## User482 (5 Apr 2012)

I've succumbed to the dreaded manflu, so won't be coming tonight. Sod it - I was really looking forward to this, too!


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

User482 said:


> I've succumbed to the dreaded manflu, so won't be coming tonight. Sod it - I was really looking forward to this, too!


 
Dammit. That's the traditional Paddington Sharpener out the window, then.


----------



## hatler (5 Apr 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Two of my bikes are having issues with gear shifting in te front mechs. Spent yesterday trying to sort them but no joy.
> 
> May well have to use the best bike but it's rolling Michelin Krylions 23mm which have hardly any tread and are only best for on road, plus it has lower gearing which is not so good for less fit me. I take it a few of you have done this on your best bikes?
> 
> It will have to do..


Krylions have no tread whatsoever. And as Adrian says, walk the off-road patch.

Gwan ! Use your best bike. You know you want to.


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

Always the best bike I think.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Always the best bike I think.


 

Always...


----------



## velovoice (5 Apr 2012)

Best bike - else why have it?


----------



## Wobblers (5 Apr 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Two of my bikes are having issues with gear shifting in te front mechs. Spent yesterday trying to sort them but no joy.
> 
> May well have to use the best bike but it's rolling Michelin Krylions 23mm which have hardly any tread and are only best for on road, plus it has lower gearing which is not so good for less fit me. I take it a few of you have done this on your best bikes?
> 
> It will have to do..


 
I've done it on 23 mm krylions. It's fine, just take a bit of care on the off-road sections. Come to think of it, I'll be on either 23 mm or 25 mm krylions tonight, depending on whether I use the bike with the squeaking bottom bracket, or the other one with the creaking bottom bracket. Sigh!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> I've just put Schwalbe Ultremos on because I couldn't get any GP4000s and my existing ones had some splits in that looked like they might incur The Eyebrow of Disapproval. No tread whatsoever, but they do look nice. Just a matter of walking the off-road bit, I reckon.


Ah - did you not try Wiggle? I replaced the tyres recently on the steel bike as they had such a fantastic offer the rear GP was cracked down the centre line- two tyres and two inner tubes for a very, very decent price of £60 something- think I reduced it down to £50 something with discount code.

I cycled over the hill and down to Brixton Cycles after some facebook cajoling and got the steel bike shifting sorted - done in 3 minutes and no charge.

So the carbon best bike will have to wait - prefer the 25mm and slightly easier gearing (triple) on Verde the gold bike.


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> I've done it on 23 mm krylions. It's fine, just take a bit of care on the off-road sections. Come to think of it, I'll be on either 23 mm or 25 mm krylions tonight, depending on whether I use the bike with the squeaking bottom bracket, or the other one with the creaking bottom bracket. Sigh!


I'd forgotten about that. Who needs caffeine when there's that squeaking to keep us awake.....


----------



## itsbruce (5 Apr 2012)

Regretfully, circumstances preclude my attendance on this fine ride:







Some idiot reversed his jeep into the bicycle stands while I was carb-loading at Olley's in Herne Hill.


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

I hope you had many words with them about it hopefully including "it", "you're", "paying" and "for"


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2012)

itsbruce said:


> Regretfully, circumstances preclude my attendance on this fine ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh that is shoot. Did you get details? I take it no.
Shame to miss a ride due to some arse.


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Ah - did you not try Wiggle? I replaced the tyres recently on the steel bike as they had such a fantastic offer the rear GP was cracked down the centre line- two tyres and two inner tubes for a very, very decent price of £60 something- think I reduced it down to £50 something with discount code.
> 
> I cycled over the hill and down to Brixton Cycles after some facebook cajoling and got the steel bike shifting sorted - done in 3 minutes and no charge.
> 
> So the carbon best bike will have to wait - prefer the 25mm and slightly easier gearing (triple) on Verde the gold bike.


 
I whizzed over to an LBS that's usually pretty well-stocked for tyres. It was a same-day thing after I contemplated the state of my tyres, and I prefer to use the locals anyway. Pricier than the Contis I had in mind though, and I've got a 23 on the front and a 25 on the back - it was that or a green stripe...


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

itsbruce said:


> Regretfully, circumstances preclude my attendance on this fine ride:
> 
> Some idiot reversed his jeep into the bicycle stands while I was carb-loading at Olley's in Herne Hill.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> I whizzed over to an LBS that's usually pretty well-stocked for tyres. It was a same-day thing after I contemplated the state of my tyres, and I prefer to use the locals anyway. Pricier than the Contis I had in mind though, and I've got a 23 on the front and a 25 on the back - it was that or a green stripe...


 
Fair enough - hope they're a good replacement.


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Fair enough - hope they're a good replacement.


If I get a puncture tonight it'll be The Eyebrow anyway...


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> If I get a puncture tonight it'll be The Eyebrow anyway...


 
It's not just the eyebrow- it's the subtle 'not quite' frown in conjunction that makes is so deadly.
I hope the p clipped rack passes through without notice again


----------



## itsbruce (5 Apr 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Argh that is shoot. Did you get details? I take it no.
> Shame to miss a ride due to some arse.


 
I got hard cash off him. He turned out to be a cyclist himself and got me to take the bike up to Herne Hill Bikes for an assessment of the damage. Wheel plus conversion kit (130mm spacing, at least it *was*) plus fixing of frame probably adds up to 150 quid. Assuming the frame can safely be reset. Heading up to Oak Cycles on Monday.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2012)

itsbruce said:


> I got hard cash off him. He turned out to be a cyclist himself and got me to take the bike up to Herne Hill Bikes for an assessment of the damage. Wheel plus conversion kit (130mm spacing, at least it *was*) plus fixing of frame probably adds up to 150 quid. Assuming the frame can safely be reset. Heading up to Oak Cycles on Monday.


 
Good news about the cash - did Ryan build that for you?

Are you not able to get a wheel sorted beforehand?

Edit - missed the bit re the frame. Hope your frame is sortable.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> I've just put Schwalbe Ultremos on because I couldn't get any GP4000s and my existing ones had some splits in that looked like they might incur The Eyebrow of Disapproval. No tread whatsoever, but they do look nice. Just a matter of walking the off-road bit, I reckon.


 
As the preferred bidder of TEC duties, I can inform thee TC, that my tyre of choice is the Ultremo, which, has never knowingly caused a problem to any* nightride...

I am certain you are in safe hands with them TC. After all, if they can take the might of my thighs at 50mph down Reigate hill, the deft touch of my advanced handling skills and prowess in the snow and the potholes of Hounnnssslow, then they can take the abilities of a far better looking rider without fail, I am sure*

Have a great ride everyone, enjoy!

* = I was at the back, no one noticed, it did not slow down the ride and it was not the tyres fault. More mine for being frugal. Please keep at 120psi


----------



## AKA Bob (5 Apr 2012)

I wouldn't trust TimO navigation after his attempts last year to find London Bridge from Look Mum No Hands after a few beers! I am sure the evidence can still be found somewhere on CycleChat??? Bring on the 'SLAGs'!


----------



## TimO (5 Apr 2012)

I blame the person I got the directions from. <fx: looks upwards>


----------



## Rube (5 Apr 2012)

Good Luck guys!


----------



## User10571 (5 Apr 2012)

itsbruce said:


> Regretfully, circumstances preclude my attendance on this fine ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so _merde_, Bruce. Such a lovely wheel too....
*fingers through Pantone chart to try and find a colour match for n+1*
... sounds like it could've had a much less amicable outcome, though.....
Olley's still doing choice fish and chips?


----------



## AKA Bob (5 Apr 2012)

TimO. Even I couldn't of explained that route to you!


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Apr 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> * = I was at the back, no one noticed, it did not slow down the ride and it was not the tyres fault. More mine for being frugal. Please keep at 120psi


ahem! At the front of the ride we received the usual full reports from our chef d'affaires. I looked around the expectant crowd, saying 'this ride has just gone up a notch. It's a new era. Davy has lifted our game for us. It's time we expected this kind of professionalism of ourselves. I, personally, will try to do better from now on.'
but we didn't know whose tyre had gone pop


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2012)

'That' eyebrow... does it raise to inappropriate rim/tyre width combinations? (no mood gourds though)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2012)

1796803 said:


> How inappropriate?


23's on 18.4mm (inside) width rims. (Which have done a few 100km on Zuzzex roads without issue)


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

1796802 said:


> The forecast suggests that wrapping up warm would be a good idea.





So what _exactly_ is it doing down there? It was freezing here this morning, but I put that down to the fierce North-Easterly into which I set off.


----------



## Mista Preston (5 Apr 2012)

have a good one all


----------



## User10571 (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> So what _exactly_ is it doing down there? It was freezing here this morning, but I put that down to the fierce North-Easterly into which I set off.


 
I'm currently showing 8.9°C in SE Londres. Clear (potentially chilly) skies...
It's forecast to drop to somewhere between 5°C and 2°C at HPC at around midnight.
Colder is expected downroute, although it creeps up a degree or two as we approach the coast.
Could be a race to get the indoor tables.....


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

1796835 said:


> A bit of a raw cold day. Overnight 1c, dry, and with a *following NE wind* hence the cold.


B******cks that's going to make cycling back a PITA!!!


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

1796835 said:


> A bit of a raw cold day. Overnight 1c, dry, and with a following NE wind hence the cold.



Dry with a tailwind? Such stuff as dreams are made on.


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> B******cks that's going to make cycling back a PITA!!!



You already know the answer...


----------



## Shadow (5 Apr 2012)

1796835 said:


> Overnight 1c, dry, and with a following NE wind hence the cold.


As noted previously, it may drop below zero. But remaining dry. 
Just did recce of Stream Lane, W.Chilt. - take v good care if it drops near zero, there is dampness on road sufarce and a little water. Should be a few degrees higher by then as dawn will have broken.


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

Good Lord. There's a chap on the train a few seats away watching a video of men shaving their balls. And not for medical purposes. On a widescreen laptop. Thereby demonstrating that the Quiet Carriage does not necessarily equal the Dull Carriage. Call me outrageously prim, but I think if I were going to watch videos of men shaving their balls, I might not do it on a crowded train.

Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## kimble (5 Apr 2012)

About to set off to Mordor Central for a very slow train. I bet there won't be videos of anyone shaving anything...


----------



## The Jogger (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> So what _exactly_ is it doing down there? It was freezing here this morning, but I put that down to the fierce North-Easterly into which I set off.


 
Dry and about 6 degrees here at the minute..............which is not far from Bury Hill


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Apr 2012)

I'm out too. Not had enough sleep the past couple of nights to ensure a safe ride.


----------



## TimO (5 Apr 2012)

The current forecast for Croydon has the temperature dropping a couple of degrees below zero in the early hours, so cycling to Bognor should be warmer!

I'm going to see exactly what it's like just before I leave, and layer accordingly at that point. It'll only drop a few degrees from that point onwards (although I'll get warmer as I cycle into HPC, and then colder on the cycle back out again!)


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> You already know the answer...


After last time! You are joking!


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

1796992 said:


> Does the word "moderate" carry any meaning for you?


Yeah I remember hearing that. SWMBO keeps saying it about drinking; eating magnums; cycling. All manner of things really, I just assumed it meant "good"


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

Yep some thing like that. I mean what else can the sentence "You should eat magnums in moderation" mean other than "You should eat magnums until both boxes are empty and the shop is shut". Replacing eating magnums with drinking lager if you aren't keen on chocolate ice creams. "Moderation" is just a way of shortening a sentence isn't it?


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> No, moderation is a place - it's where people go to eat Magnums and drink lager while riding a bike


Has anyone ever told you that you're far too lovely a lady to be hanging round forums with louts like these?? And with such a nice Orbea!!!


----------



## AlexB (5 Apr 2012)

I've cricked my neck, happened on Wednesday and I can't turn my head or look up, so definately not capable of riding. It's a shame as I was really looking forward to this ride. Weather looks cold, but I bet you get a glorious sunrise.
Good riding everyone.


----------



## CharlieB (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> Good Lord. There's a chap on the train a few seats away watching a video of men shaving their balls. And not for medical purposes. On a widescreen laptop. Thereby demonstrating that the Quiet Carriage does not necessarily equal the Dull Carriage. Call me outrageously prim, but I think if I were going to watch videos of men shaving their balls, I might not do it on a crowded train.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that.


'Outrageously prim' must be a contender for oxymoron of the century' I'd have thought…


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2012)

I'm sure it was just an instructional video from Mr Kadir-Buxton. 
Have a great ride under a beautiful moon, you happy band.


----------



## clivedb (5 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> Good Lord. There's a chap on the train a few seats away watching a video of men shaving their balls. And not for medical purposes.
> Just thought I'd share that.


 
Are they cyclists and this is the next step after shaving your legs?


----------



## hatler (6 Apr 2012)

We just left them heading down Grand Drive in SW20. All going well, apart that is from the driver of the car who harangued some of the group on the way up Putney Hill.

It really doesn't matter how angry you are, lesson 1 of driving has to be look where you're going. If he had managed that simple task he probably wouldn't have turned right in front of the oncoming taxi, and his car might still be in one piece.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2012)

I understand it's freezing in Faygate. Not surprised - the cat woke me up to go out, and she nearly changed her mind once I opened the door. A big contrast from 12 months ago when the photo opposite was taken.
<-----------

Hopefully the survivors will make it to Felpham, but they may be some time.


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2012)

It was a fairly brisk night out, but I've cycled on colder FNRttCs. The plus side of that was that we had a spectacularly clear view of the moon.

I think the ride was largely uneventful, excepting the tosser who thought it would be funny to throw eggs at us from a moving car.

It was unfortunate that some had to abandon at the half way point, because it was a smashing final half, with a lovely crisp morning eventually, and bright sun. I think we only had one visitation on the entire ride, and that was cleared fairly rapidly (and mostly by the cyclist whose bike it was).

Our "normal" cafe failed to be open to serve us, so we used the Lobster Pot, who whilst they don't have a license (so no beer) did manage to serve a very large number of cyclists fairly rapidly. My breakfast certainly dispappeared almost as rapidly. 

Even though the direct trains were buggered by some sort of signalling failure, we managed to jam an unfeasibly large number of bikes onto a four carriage Barnham train, and then onto another four carriage train to Victoria. This did result in some of us having to stand for the entire journey home, but that's been unusual for return journeys on FNRttCs, in my experience, so not worthy of much note.

Zev and Kai are now happily full of cat food, and sunning themselves in the overgrown area known as my back garden, and I'm about to go and collapse, and possibly rest my eyelids for a while. It was a top ride as ever, and many thanks to Simon for his essential organisational skills, and to all the other people who help make it such an enjoyable experience.


----------



## martint235 (6 Apr 2012)

A cold ride but a good ride. I don't think it was as cold as the March Southend one last year but I still felt it. The sunrise and early morning run into Felpham made it worthwhile (apart from penultimate waymarking, must not be that close to the front again!). I thought I'd rescued the situation though by asking the nice Thom fellow to order my breakfast. However the "nice" Thom fellow wasn't on the ride, only his evil twin who sat eating cake and gloating about not being the penultimate waymarker 

I like the Lobster Pot breakfast. We went there for Adam's Not a Xmas ride in 2011. They certainly serve quicker than the boathouse. I decided to forgo alcohol in favour of matrimonial harmony and caught the 10.45 train to East Croydon from Littlehampton. Just short of 100 miles but I couldn't leave it so twice round the block brought that up. Now for a bath and some sleep!


----------



## User10571 (6 Apr 2012)

Loved the ride, loved the moon - and _what_ a moon it was....
Nice to chat to some new people, the visited (sorry, I never did catch your name ), Kat (apologies for the lightbulb moment) lovely to meet you, you are fine riding company.
I may post some piccies - depending on what they look like, but right now I'm badly in need of a bath. And some kip.


----------



## Nigel182 (6 Apr 2012)

Home now and completely "Cream Crackered"
Did enjoy the "Narnia-esque" trip thru the fields and Mountain Bike ride on my Road Bike.
And saw a Dirty Great Castle just after.
Have a great pic of the other Nigel's Trike going across the field will post it after a kip.


----------



## thom (6 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I thought I'd rescued the situation though by asking the nice Thom fellow to order my breakfast. However the "nice" Thom fellow wasn't on the ride, only his evil twin who sat eating cake and gloating about not being the penultimate waymarker


Ha ha ha, guilty as charged...
What was touted as a "Run in" by some... unfurled in a quite comedic fashion. Aka Bob slipped up like "Cav chasing his breakfast" only to hit the front too soon, graciously accepting a waymarking role. After which Decker Tim and I sat behind and observed you appearing on the right hand of Our Glorious Leader for a chat before casting around behind with a look of shock as the apparent final turn clearly fell into your trust amidst resigned Northern mutterings ;-) Only for a gleeful DT to lurch to the head to discover the venue change required the actual final waymarker, a role accepted with a smile and humour.
The breakfast was great at The Lobster Pot although I can see the merits of a venue serving beer too. I wasn't the only happy customer to enjoy the high quality Victoria sponge and the veggie breakfast while slowly picking up a tan.
I did find the dark part of the ride as cold as any I've been on but unfortunately there was a nadir with Tim's egged head. Ignorant tossers indeed.
That orange red moon was very cool.
Thanks Simon for impeccable organisation as always !


----------



## User10571 (6 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> A cold ride but a good ride. I don't think it was as cold as the March Southend one last year but I still felt it.


Nowhere near it.
I think we hit patches of -4°C on that occasion.
Last night it was vacillating in the regions of -1°C / -2°C.
Positively balmy!


----------



## martint235 (6 Apr 2012)

Nigel182 said:


> And saw a Dirty Great Castle just after.


You saw it too??


----------



## velovoice (6 Apr 2012)

Kim got a reading of -1 at about 4am but as Susie, Bridget and I were preparing to leave The Cabin, Mark there said it was -4C.

Coldest temps I've ever cycled in, that's for sure and not an experience I will be seeking to repeat.

Beautiful night, perfectly run by Simon as usual. I won't catalogue all my mishaps, just want to express heartfelt thanks to Tim O, Kim and User10571 for being so patient and such good company at the back. Tim provided distracting conversation (elliptical orbits, helium and words I've never heard before and almost certainly never will again). Kim provided pragmatic sympathy, joining me in a round cursing of those bloody things called knees. And she had codeine. . User10571 was a steady presence. Safe pair of hands. Thanks chaps.

Thanks too for all the complimentary comments about my new steed. It's a lovely ride and I am thoroughly infatuated. Just need to sort out these new cleats, which were the cause of my knee strain.

It's been said many times before but I'll say it again: it's the people that make the FNRttC so special. Last night was another case in point. Thank you.


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Apr 2012)

As much as I'm gutted to have missed this ride, I'm glad the enjoyment and high standards have been maintained


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> ... Tim provided distracting conversation (elliptical orbits, helium and words I've never heard before and almost certainly never will again. ...


 
Damn you discovered my secret technique for rambling at length so that the person in question forgets that they're doing a FNRttC, and suddenly get to the end of the ride with a "Where did that come from?"... Well, sometimes it works!

If it's the cleat position causing knee problems, you need to sort that out, although my technique involves fiddling with it until it works OK, which could potentially take many FNRttCs to get it dealt with!

The previously mentioned Southend ride was definitely colder, and I've done a couple of Summer Solstice rides between Glastonbury and Stonehenge which made these FNRttCs look positively balmy.


----------



## kimble (6 Apr 2012)

Being dry certainly helped. I've done a couple of similar rides this winter in damp-and-just-above-zero conditions, where I felt much more cold and miserable (though this was worse for dramatically crappy performance from otherwise well-behaved Stupid Lungs - it's a good thing there wasn't too much serious climbing)

My temperature reading was hovering in the region of -2 for ages after The Cabin, which is officially Too Cold. I'm glad we managed to avoid any ice incidents. If only the same could be said for eggs (I was lucky - it only hit my front wheel).


*thunk* ZzZzz


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2012)

During very early sunrise, I rode into a dip in the road. It was full of mist as these road depressions can get. Someone was behind me with a very bright light. My outline was projected perfectly in the mist ahead, looking 20 foot tall. It was amazing to see.


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2012)

Yet another cracking night, despite the temperatures and assorted mishaps/retirements (hope Susie, Rebecca, Adrian and the other afflicted make a speedy and full recovery).

My evening got off to a nice, quiet relaxing start...in another life. In this one, it was a nice, loud exciting one thanks to Primus & the second of their two nights at the Albert Hall. As on night one, when I rode up (I'd have gone for a ride anyway, so I got more miles in and saved a few quid on the rail fares this way), the security staff were refreshingly sensible about the no food and drink (at least not bought on the premises...!!) rule. The larder for the evening stayed in the rucksack. Two and a half hours of splendid entertainment later, over to Victoria for the pre-meet-up, er, meet-up, and thence HPC.

I erred somewhat in my glove choice. I went for the lighter-weight DHBs rather than the aptly-named Northwave Arctic Winters. The rest of me was toasty (or at least 'not that cold'), I had four layers on the top half, but at times I couldn't feel my fingers, with resulting difficulty in shifting and braking. Particularly handy on fast downhills 

I think the Putney Hill incident Rob mentioned was perhaps a first- I can't recall anyone else crashing with us as innocent bystanders. For those who didn't see it: Eejit in BMW (in the post-ride fugue I'm not entirely sure if it was the driver or a passenger) is leaning out of the window, telling us something or other, probably involving us peasants getting off his private road. Eejit then decides to make a right-hand turn while still giving us his undivided attention. And promptly gets rear-ended by a taxi, the BMW's nose is then pushed into a fence hard. Handily, one of our number is particularly qualified to help the driver in explaining his legal responsibilities- Will C is a serving Met officer. Poetic justice indeed...Shame those other idiots didn't get egg on their faces, in any sense.

For the most part, the first half seemed pleasantly short of incident. Definitely better to keep moving in those temps anyway! Mark and crew again did an excellent job at the Cabin (well, apart from not making enough bread pudding...). And after an elongated stop there (an hour and twenty minutes or so in my case), on we went. By this stage my Garmin (fully charged that morning and only lightly used since, switched off most of the time) had decided its battery was nearly dead. 15-hour battery life seems to go by the by in that kind of temperature. And I'd forgotten to stick my battery-powered USB charging kit in the bag (lesson learnt there..). Fortunately, Tim D lent me his battery, and the Edge got enough juice to last the rest of the day, including the ride home. Thanks again Tim!

It finally decided to warm up a bit on the last stretch, and by the time we got to Felpham it was pleasant indeed. As was the job the Lobster Pot did for us. Absolutely terrific breakfast again, and I hardly had to wait for it. On a par with the Waterfront in Whitstable for quality, and only just behind Miles in Ramsgate. After usual mooching and chinwagging, on westwards with Jen & Andrew Mc W (as far as Bognor station), Simon and Claud (till their turnoff for Wittering on) and reasonably rapid progress home. Back in just over two hours.

Roll on Southsea Emsworth....


----------



## User10571 (6 Apr 2012)

It _was_ cold last night, but nowhere near as cold as Southend 2011 - Last night I was wearing about 1/3rd of what I wore then.... and in 2011 there was clearly slush and ice at the roadside, of which last night there were none.....

The forecast said -2°C in Londres, -1°C roundabout Horsham, and in Bognor it'd stay at or above zero - and I think that's pretty much what we got - the scientist / loggers amongst us will doubtless have a trail that a tale it will tell...

I had no idea the RTA on Putney Hill involved the driver of a car who was busy hurling abuse. I hope no one was hurt, and am sure that with some a lot of T-Cut the damage will buff out.

Comis to those who never heard the sibilance of the waves on the shingle, for whatever reason. There's no shame in that - the ride's supposed to be an enjoyable, fun experience (last night, for instance, I'm sure a voice in my head was saying 'Simon, remind me why it is we're here') and if it stops being that, then that's the time to do what you need to do, and launch yourself bedward... however much the taxi costs...

Right.
Now I need to empty my fridge of it's contents.


----------



## BigGee (6 Apr 2012)

My first ride of the year and it was a cold one. My water bottle frooze, which has never happend to me before, despite being on some previous chilly rides. My cateye computer also gave up the ghost at the lowest temp point, around Faygate. I thought the battery had expired but in the morning with the sun on its back it was back to life again, probably a bit like me!

I got a front row view of the idiot in the car and the taxi. It was the passenger leaning out and he obviously succeeded in distracting the driver. I think that might be an ex-friendship now.

I think this is my favourite FNRttC, probably because it is the one I have done most often. The cross country ride from the bottom of the hill to Faygate, last night in spectacular moonlight and the morning around Amberley and Arundel are fantastic. I look forward to doing it on a balmy summer night sometime, as it always seems to be cold or wet!

Anyway, as usual thanks to Simon and everyone for a great ride. We had to head home around the houses due to malfunctioning trains, but i got a seat so can't complain. Going via Barnham I think is quicker anyway, so we probably did not loss any time, but it is nice not to just crash onto a train and not to ave to worry about any changes.

Having cycled up to town and back, I think I must have done about 100 miles, my longest of the year by a good stretch, but with my heat sensitive computer I can't be sure.

Anyway looking forward to re-gathering in Hull in a few weeks time. See you all then,


----------



## Dan B (6 Apr 2012)

I was seriously contemplating bailing at the Cabin (too cold by a long way), but am immensely glad I didn't, because the second half was a delight.

+1 for the Lobster Pot: I was eating breakfast within ten minutes of walking through the door and still got home to wife and baby by midday. Which was prudent, because they hadn't had much more sleep than I had ...


----------



## hatler (6 Apr 2012)

Small hatler (and Mrs hatler and I) would like to thank everyone for diverting via SW20. It really made the adventure very doable for him.

I quite enjoyed the Kings Road bit. A bit classier than the stretch south of Clapham don't you think ?


----------



## User10571 (6 Apr 2012)

hatler said:


> Small hatler (and Mrs hatler and I) would like to thank everyone for diverting via SW20. It really made the adventure very doable for him.
> 
> I quite enjoyed the Kings Road bit. A bit classier than the stretch south of Clapham don't you think ?


I love the fact that these rides, which now get coverage in the broadsheets and elsewhere, can still accommodate anomalies like a SW20 diversion.
Keepin' it human...


----------



## 139NI (6 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> Well that was COLD! The almost legendary freezing Southend FNR a year ago was my very first one, but I don't remember it being as cold as last night. That might be because last year I was wearing many more layers and slogging along on my heavy hybrid - I've come a fair way since then - but the icy slush-puppy contents of water bottles, the fields all white with frost, and the clear sky sparkling full of stars round a bright moon all brought back happy memories. Come to think of it, last year water lying on the road was frozen solid, but not this time, so maybe it wasn't quite as extreme?
> 
> Riding in such low temperatures seems to be especially exhausting, so it was understandable that a few folk who weren't wearing so many layers or feeling that brilliant decided to opt out at The Cabin. We missed you at the end! As often happens it seemed to get sharply colder from then on, with another dip around dawn and several unexpected 'frost hollows' to cycle through too, before the sun suddenly got up and we were treated to a truly glorious morning. Sitting in the sun outside the Lobster Pot it was hard to remember just how cold it had really been only a few hours before.
> 
> ...


 

Having read this and Stu's comments, I am a little angry and feel i have not dealt with matters properly last night with the penises in the BMW. I didnt know those dickheads were verbally abusing part of the ride and cos they focused on the abuse that they came to grief. i was with the view that it was down to poor driving only. Had i known that i would have dealt with them differently.

Just cos i'm not in uniform, dont mean i can't deal with things properly. If you came up to me and told me what they said and who. They would have been nicked for public order and and the driver with 'driving without due care'. The thing that annoys me, was that i was pleasant to them.

I did feel something was not right, but couldnt put my finger on it so had to take circumstances at face value. the ride would only have been delayed by 15 minutes - well worth the wait to see 4 yobs put in a van dont you agree.


----------



## Nigel182 (6 Apr 2012)

By far my Fav pic of the ride.... just gutted I didn't have one of the Trike Riding over the Bridge...it was almost as though it was designed Trike Size.


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2012)

I've put the GPS track of the route here on GPSies.


----------



## Snail Bait (6 Apr 2012)

There were points when I wasn't sure why I wasn't tucked up in bed: freezing cold, running nose, new saddle (how do any of you blokes have children?) and then the sun came up as we did the little off road bit and it was so worth being there. Absolutely beautiful riding by the castle at Arundel and those sausages at the Lobster Pot.... Best, most well earned breakfast I have had in a long time - delicious. Thanks Simon.


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Apr 2012)

That was a chilly ride!
It was the first FNRttC for Gail (my wife, other/better half, SWMBO etc), last year she had done a couple of 20 mile flat rides and then in the last fortnight we had been out for a 25 & 29 mile ride including Richmond Park ( Her first 'hills'!) in preparation for the Bognor ride.
Being caught at the lights at the bottom of Putney Hill and the slow progress to the top meant we missed the altercation between the cars then a little later Gail saw the eggs being thrown from the car, one narrowly missing her.
On the hill after our woodland walk some kind cyclist offered Gail support and encouragement for which she is grateful, she said that if it was me trying to help her along she would have told me to F*** off!! So I too, am grateful!
Groupsave was king on the return journey, it was busy on the train, and Gail heard some passengers moaning about all the bikes(there were probably 12 on the 4 carriages we boarded at Barnham) but as ever most people were fine.
So, home, bath & bed, then later a dash out to the supermarket for the makings of a quick dinner before they closed!


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2012)

139NI said:


> Having read this and Stu's comments, I am a little angry and feel i have not dealt with matters properly last night with the penises in the BMW. I didnt know those dickheads were verbally abusing part of the ride and cos they focused on the abuse that they came to grief. i was with the view that it was down to poor driving only. Had i known that i would have dealt with them differently.


 
I honestly can't remember what the guy said- I think it was something about paying attention to where we were riding, but can't be certain (oh, the irony if that were the case). Not the usual four-letter rubbish.


----------



## BigGee (6 Apr 2012)

139NI said:


> Having read this and Stu's comments, I am a little angry and feel i have not dealt with matters properly last night with the penises in the BMW. I didnt know those dickheads were verbally abusing part of the ride and cos they focused on the abuse that they came to grief. i was with the view that it was down to poor driving only. Had i known that i would have dealt with them differently.
> 
> Just cos i'm not in uniform, dont mean i can't deal with things properly. If you came up to me and told me what they said and who. They would have been nicked for public order and and the driver with 'driving without due care'. The thing that annoys me, was that i was pleasant to them.
> 
> I did feel something was not right, but couldnt put my finger on it so had to take circumstances at face value. the ride would only have been delayed by 15 minutes - well worth the wait to see 4 yobs put in a van dont you agree.


 
I was quite close to it and to be fair the passenger was shouting at us, but I don't think he was being abusive, it was more along the lines of 'where are you all going', but he did bellow it at the top of his voice and I think in all probability distracted the driver. I would imagine though that if you turn accross on coming traffic, that constitutes driving without due care and attention though.

Maybe though his increased insurance payments will be punishment enough!


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2012)

Mark Grant said:


> That was a chilly ride!
> It was the first FNRttC for Gail (my wife, other/better half, SWMBO etc), last year she had done a couple of 20 mile flat rides and then in the last fortnight we had been out for a 25 & 29 mile ride including Richmond Park ( Her first 'hills'!) in preparation for the Bognor ride.
> Being caught at the lights at the bottom of Putney Hill and the slow progress to the top meant we missed the altercation between the cars then a little later Gail saw the eggs being thrown from the car, one narrowly missing her.
> On the hill after our woodland walk some kind cyclist offered Gail support and encouragement for which she is grateful, she said that if it was me trying to help her along she would have told me to F*** off!! So I too, am grateful!
> ...


And, as I said to you this morning, well done Gail!


----------



## BigGee (6 Apr 2012)

hatler said:


> Small hatler (and Mrs hatler and I) would like to thank everyone for diverting via SW20. It really made the adventure very doable for him.
> 
> I quite enjoyed the Kings Road bit. A bit classier than the stretch south of Clapham don't you think ?


I said that to Simon on the ride, I liked this way out of town as well, a lot quieter than usual


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Apr 2012)

_I was impressed by Ians new *Ultegar* groupset, you can hardly tell it from genuine Shimano!  _


----------



## rb58 (6 Apr 2012)

Mark Grant said:


> _I was impressed by Ians new *Ultegar* groupset, you can hardly tell it from genuine Shimano!  _


LOL....


----------



## ianmac62 (7 Apr 2012)

TimO said:


> Even though the direct trains were buggered by some sort of signalling failure, we managed to jam an unfeasibly large number of bikes onto a four carriage Barnham train, and then onto another four carriage train to Victoria. This did result in some of us having to stand for the entire journey home ...


 
Good to meet you, Tim, on that standing journey from Barnham to East Croydon. Enjoyed our chat. At Clapham Jct I got a seat to Milton Keynes; jibbed out of riding home from MK and got a seat to Northampton. 83 miles. Home just after 3 p.m. Have now enjoyed sleeping for a round of the clock.

On the Thursday evening, met Kim on the Birmingham-Northampton-Euston train and chatted all journey and so can't report on what videos our fellow-passengers were watching. Sorry, Simon, that we were last to arrive at HPC. Train was on time at Euston (2321) but we faffed at the station before pedalling off.

Good to meet and chat to so many other people too. User10571 and Jim: looking forward to driving with you on the LonJog adventure.

Wasn't the full moon and the glistening of the fields brilliant? My best memory is of a lengthy stretch between waymarkers somewhere in West Sussex; I was a little faster than a group behind but not as fast as a group ahead so I seemed to be riding for three or four miles totally on my own with just the moon for company; loved it. Next memories are of the cross-fields walk and the bank of the River Arun (thanks to the kind person who told me what its name was); and the beautiful sunshine of Felpham. Is Felpham the Hove of Bognor? Do people say, "Bognor? Felpham actually!"

So many, many thanks to Simon!

Did anyone else get diverted between the Lobster Pot and the station to Oberammergau-on-Sea?


----------



## redflightuk (7 Apr 2012)

Thanks Simon and everyone for a great night out. Nice to meet you Ian and i'll see you on LonJog. 
Enjoyed the route out of town and the rest of the route was great. Like Ian there were times when i couldn't quite get to the group ahead and the lights in my mirror stayed the same distance behind. I only saw one minor mechanical (chain off) which was sorted in seconds and didn't hear of anything major. 

Thats my first visit to the Lobster pot and its great, lovely food and friendly staff, after breakfast i headed for Littlehampton and got the train back to Victoria, from there i took my usual route up Dartmouth park hill and Finchley / Barnet / Potters Bar and through the lanes back to the stables. Arrived at 4:30. Gave Red his tea stuck his rug on and put him out then did another 14 miles to bring the total to 201 km for the day. quick bite to eat a cup of tea then bed.


----------



## TimO (7 Apr 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> ... At Clapham Jct I got a seat to Milton Keynes; ... Home just after 3 p.m.


I'm glad to hear you got a seat. I was seriously considering sitting on the floor of the carriage until so many people got on that even that wasn't possible! I managed to get home by about 12-15, and was still tired enough to have a snooze shortly after that. Living in London (OK Croydon) is very beneficial on these rides, since especially for the South ones (Brighton, Bognor etc) I can just get off at East Croydon and be home in five minutes (with a brief chance to try and beat the cars by doing 30+mph along Wellesley Road!). I don't think I'd have been able to stay awake until 3pm, I'd have fallen asleep on the train (and ended up missing my stop!)



ianmac62 said:


> ... My best memory is of a lengthy stretch between waymarkers somewhere in West Sussex; I was a little faster than a group behind but not as fast as a group ahead so I seemed to be riding for three or four miles totally on my own with just the moon for company; loved it. ...


I've had a few occasions on rides when I've been cycling by myself for a way, and it can be novel, and occasionally quite spooky. On the last sponsored Brighton ride, I was in a group made up as we collected up the waymarkers, and we got separated into two groups, one slightly faster than the other. I found the slower group to be just a little too slow, but couldn't quite catch up with the faster one, so ended up by myself for quite a while, cycling in quite thick fog. I had to resort to using my second light that was fitted to a mudguard boss near the wheel axle, as a fog light, because the main light just reflected straight back off of the fog. It was really weird, because not only was I by myself, but the fog muffled the sound, and hid seeing very much as well! It was a bit like something from a horror movie (no zombies though).


----------



## theclaud (7 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> Please don't feel bad, I'm sure you dealt with things professionally given the information you had at the time.



Wot she said. It all happened rather quickly, and it's difficult to give an accurate account of all the elements, if you saw it quite clearly. I recall it as a traffic-light junction (?), and though I didn't catch what the occupants of the car were actually saying, the tone of it suggested harassment rather than idle curiosity. If I'm right in recalling lights, the moments during which driver and passenger were giving us the benefits of their attention would be the same moments during which they should have noticed the lights turning red - by the time they actually made the turn they had been hanging in the right-turn position for long enough to finish what they were saying to us and for the oncoming taxi to be approaching a comfortably green light (?) without slowing. I admit, having established that no-one was hurt, to a small feeling of satisfaction on noting the make of the car. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2012)

rb58 said:


> LOL....


 

don't bloody encourage him.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Apr 2012)

Of all the FNRttC's I've done who would have though that one actually done on a Friday would be the best? 

The decision to ride fixed, a gamble to be sure, turned out to be good for mind and body, and, given it was Good Friday, soul as well. Some of my stops and starts were a little inelegant especially when tired around dawn, and the cro-mo forks and cockpit just aren't as forgiving as those on my black bike. No doubt I'll regain the use of the ring finger on my right hand in due course.

On the dual carriageway into Horsham, my arms were shaking uncontrollably with the shock of the cold on exiting the Cabin. FNRttC, and my own nocturnal perambulations around the sham, have taught me two things, it's noticeably warmer in town, and if there is no town, find a hill and you'll warm up.

What a glorious ride from there, the moon, the dawn chorus, cockerels crowing, slush puppies forming and a layer of frost appearing on the 'boot' of the recumbent. Fields were crossed in good order and a jolly little walk was had. Arundel was glorious and the castle glowed in the early morning sun.

A lovely slow flat spin, a discourse on the merits of scaletrix and the vagaries of Victorian signal methods in application to a 21C railway and we were there. Felpham. The Lobster Pot. Perfection on a plate (vegetarian style) Superb flat white. Charming staff though a little short on change. Probably not their fault that last bit; cyclists only carry notes and cards to save weight.

Jim and I had pencilled in a ride home via Arundel. I delayered. We set off. 200 yards later I was in 'sod this for a game of soldiers' and we stopped so I could put some layers back on. Titus caught us and a merry trio wound its way to Arundel without mishap or further ado missed a turning and ended up on the A27 south of Slindon by mistake and exercised the Fairmile Bottom option to climb Bury Hill, thus retracing the route of a former Felpham run. Titus then had the joy of the downhill into Arundel to put a smile on his face and Bil and I continued north on the A29.

Bury Hill. On fixed. With tired legs. As in; down. O.M.G. as my daughter might say.

In Pulborough we encountered a Good Friday Procession at the mini roundabout so seeing it as a sign not to continue along Stane Street I crossed myself to ward off the evil eye of Anglicanism and we went right and grabbed a cup of tea at the White Horse before retracing a little of the route south we had taken hours before.

Top ride home in good company, thanks Jim. A little over 100 miles in all.

Happy daze.


----------



## kimble (7 Apr 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Good to meet you, Tim, on that standing journey from
> On the Thursday evening, met Kim on the Birmingham-Northampton-Euston train and chatted all journey and so can't report on what videos our fellow-passengers were watching.


 
I noticed there was someone watching video in the seat in front of the bin. It didn't seem to involve shaving anything, though.

And thanks again for bringing the Clapham Junction to Milton Keynes service to my attention. That would avoid the need to wake up for the ride across central London.




> Wasn't the full moon and the glistening of the fields brilliant? My best memory is of a lengthy stretch between waymarkers somewhere in West Sussex; I was a little faster than a group behind but not as fast as a group ahead so I seemed to be riding for three or four miles totally on my own with just the moon for company; loved it.


 
I get that quite a lot on these rides. A recumbent has different strengths and weaknesses, so it's easy to end up hopping between groups on rolling terrain. My favourite bit from last night was the lovely long stretch of road after Christ's Hospital, where thanks to Stupid Lungs objecting to the cold I wasn't able to maintain anywhere near my usual speed, so just lay back and trundled along, watching the moon setting as the sun rose over the frozen fields.

Who else rode the off-road bit? The path was frozen solid and much more rideable than it has been on previous occasions. I wasn't sure why everyone seemed to be walking it. I also seem to have worked out a relatively simple method of getting the Streetmachine over those kissing gates: rather than a dubious two-person lift of a bike with an unintuitive centre of gravity (SWB 'bents tend to be a lot more front-heavy than people expect), I lift the bike sideways onto my shoulder (resting by the edge of the seat) and simply walk through the gate with instruction from someone who can see what the rest of the bike is doing. Sorted.

As for something out of a horror movie, I didn't see any zombies on this occasion, but I'm fairly sure there was a ninja lurking in the darkness. Or it might have been User10571.


----------



## TimO (7 Apr 2012)

As regards cold after the half-way stop, if it is a cold night, I normally carry one extra thin layer to put on at that point, because I know temporarily it'll be a bit cooler. I did that on this run, but mainly because I had it easily to hand, I could have lived without it. I did the first half of the ride in mitts, and probably could have the second half, but as with the extra layer, since I had some thin gloves, I put them on (and they had the benefit of not being egg encrusted).

Most of the bikes (especially if lightweight like Red) go over the stiles easily enough, but the trikes tend to be a bit more of a heave! In the past when I've used the Kaffenback, with pannier and spare stuff, I've taken the pannier off before lifting the bike, since it's steel frame alone is heavy enough without the few pounds of spare tyres and whatnot that I carry in the pannier!

I was happy to ride all of the off-road bit on my 25mm tyres, but had to walk a bit when people got in the way enough to make it impossible to cycle even slowly. That mostly happened at the stiles. Even the icey bit downhill at the start was fun, and I only skidded slightly. I did have the foresight to not take it at full speed, because I knew that a hard stop at the end would be "interesting".


----------



## Tigerbiten (7 Apr 2012)

Another fantastic ride.
But I suffered a bit from the cold getting to the trike.
The gears cables half froze so changing the back hub up a bit hit and miss.
Also the oil/gease in both hubs gets a lot thicker when it gets sub-zero and just sucks the energy out of my legs.
I hope I didn't slow you all down to much but the legs where running on empty most of the second half of the ride.


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Apr 2012)

Sounds like a great night out and I'm sorry I missed it, especially as SW20 used to be my 'hood.

Shame about the BMW incident, but if you head off over Wimbledon Common you have to ready for the odd cockwomble


----------



## hatler (8 Apr 2012)

BigGee said:


> I said that to Simon on the ride, I liked this way out of town as well, a lot quieter than usual


But it was a Thursday evening before a four day weekend, so not directly comparable with a Friday night exit down the A24.


----------



## thom (9 Apr 2012)

A few pictures from cyclecam


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

Saw the photos...really lovely, but I can now see very clearly...that you guys are truly hardcore! I think I must re-examine myself and be true...there is no way I could have done this. Big respect.


----------



## thom (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Saw the photos...really lovely, but I can now see very clearly...that you guys are truly hardcore! I think I must re-examine myself and be true...there is no way I could have done this. Big respect.


From my point of view this was harder than the average ride because it is one of the longer rides and it turned out to be much colder than the average ride. Ok it didn't rain (or snow for that matter) but actually its normally dry.
So you know, the Southend ride at a warmer time of year and when the days are longer is a very different proposition, within reach of even a casual cyclist with a reliable bike and decent lights. The genteel Brighton trip is slower paced for a purpose too.
Never say never ;-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Saw the photos...really lovely, but I can now see very clearly...that you guys are truly hardcore! I think I must re-examine myself and be true...there is no way I could have done this. Big respect.


 
FNRttC always looks full-on in the photo's, but honestly, in real life it is rather more cream egg than granite rock.


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2012)

thom said:


> From my point of view this was harder than the average ride because it is one of the longer rides and it turned out to be much colder than the average ride. Ok it didn't rain (or snow for that matter) but actually its normally dry.
> So you know, the Southend ride at a warmer time of year and when the days are longer is a very different proposition, within reach of even a casual cyclist with a reliable bike and decent lights. The genteel Brighton trip is slower paced for a purpose too.
> Never say never ;-)


Hear hear!


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> FNRttC always looks full-on in the photo's, but honestly, in real life it is rather more cream egg than granite rock.


Indeed it is. It was a very nice, gentle paced bike ride..just that some of it was sub-zero.


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> FNRttC always looks full-on in the photo's, but honestly, in real life it is rather more cream egg than granite rock.


Cream egg?! Yea right!! Well, I haven't managed to get out to do a cream egg ride because the weather isn't fair enough for a light weight like me - but, I've done done a quick 5k run followed by body pump class...her's me wishing I was granite rock!


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

thom said:


> From my point of view this was harder than the average ride because it is one of the longer rides and it turned out to be much colder than the average ride. Ok it didn't rain (or snow for that matter) but actually its normally dry.
> So you know, the Southend ride at a warmer time of year and when the days are longer is a very different proposition, within reach of even a casual cyclist with a reliable bike and decent lights. The genteel Brighton trip is slower paced for a purpose too.
> Never say never ;-)


Thank you Thom...but I think I still need to get more cycling under my belt before I even do the Southend...it's only a few weeks away. This time, some one better advise me what to wear etc!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> I thought about riding some of it, but then I discovered that walking helped to thaw out my frozen feet by re-introducing a blood supply!
> 
> I also had the magical solo riding experience on the long dark lanes leading to Faygate - the ride must have got very strung out at that point for us all to feel the solitude. I loved it! That moonlight was just incredible.


I got very confused by the run to Faygate. I waymarked outside the Seven Stars at Leigh with young Adrian, managed to overcome the insult of having a recumbentista check their GPS to confirm our instructions were correct, and was thus at the back when the tail came through. But I was in the first half-dozen or so to get to the Cabin. With almost no memory of overtaking people.

Perhaps I was abducted by aliens, somewhere north of Newdigate, subjected to the usual probing, was found wanting and so was dropped back on the outskirts of Faygate? When I happened upon Simon and Claudine at the mini roundabout I was nonplussed as to how I had got from 'there-to-here' without the bit in the middle... I remember turning left, I remember ?Andy? the waymarker then passing me, and dropping me like as stone, and me thinking "Oh cripes" and I feel like I have a vague recollection of following Stuart near Lambs Green, but equally these could be memories from the last time we went that way! Weird.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Cream egg?! Yea right!! Well, I haven't managed to get out to do a cream egg ride because the weather isn't fair enough for a light weight like me - but, I've done done a quick 5k run followed by body pump class...her's me wishing I was granite rock!


If you want granite ride at the front. Cream egg? Ride at the back. The difference is chalk and cheese honestly. The front is pell mell gung ho hard core riding and the back is all mellow and chilled. (The real mentalists spend the night waymarking so they can ride from back to front several times over; you know who you are!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

StuAff said:


> Indeed it is. It was a very nice, gentle paced bike ride..just that some of it was sub-zero.


But I'll lay odds it wasn't the coldest you've ever been on a bicycle....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Thank you Thom...but I think I still need to get more cycling under my belt before I even do the Southend...it's only a few weeks away. This time, some one better advise me what to wear etc!


A wise man (well Ross) once said "You can take off layers when you have too many on, but you can't put on what you haven't brought"


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> But I'll lay odds it wasn't the coldest you've ever been on a bicycle....


Indeed not....


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> A wise man (well Ross) once said "You can take off layers when you have too many on, but you can't put on what you haven't brought"


Yep, I agree...but I brought so many layers that poor Ian ended up carry my rucksack...I'll have my proper thinking hat on for next time...right, I must now face the gruesome weather walking up Richmond Hill, were I have an appointment in a relaxing spa for a little massage...sigh


----------



## User10571 (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> ..... (The real mentalists spend the night waymarking so they can ride from back to front several times over; *you know who you are*!)


 
Do you know who I am?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> Do you know who I am?


yes, but I've my doubts over who I am.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> "Paging Security: There's a guy here who doesn't know who he is ..."


Maybe the aliens got both of us....


----------



## User10571 (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Maybe the aliens got both of us....


There's only one of me. Of that I'm certain.
There might be two of you..... if you like.....


----------



## ianmac62 (9 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> There's only one of me. Of that I'm certain.


 
You've stated your case. You've travelled each and every highway.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> There's only one of me. Of that I'm certain.
> There might be two of you..... if you like.....


but if there were two of you you'd each be certain that you were the only you and the other you was the imposter.

I used to have a doppelganger in West Grinstead....


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

I wish I knew who all of you were!


----------



## User10571 (9 Apr 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> You've stated your case. You've travelled each and every highway.


Please don't bring Frank Sinatra into this...


----------



## User10571 (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> I wish I knew who all of you were!


That'll only become apparent when you pitch up for a ride - nothing else works. Really.


----------



## martint235 (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Yep, I agree...but I brought so many layers that poor Ian ended up carry my rucksack...I'll have my proper thinking hat on for next time...right, I must now face the gruesome weather walking up Richmond Hill, were I have an appointment in a relaxing spa for a little massage...sigh


Now me, I don't go with all this layering lark. If you're cold ride at the back. The thing with FNRttC is you get cold when you stop, usually waiting for the back of the ride to catch up whereas the back of the ride rarely stops for long hence you don't get too cold.
There will be a guy in a pink jersey along in a minute to tell me to stop mis-leading people though


----------



## Wobblers (9 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Now me, I don't go with all this layering lark. If you're cold ride at the back. The thing with FNRttC is you get cold when you stop, usually waiting for the back of the ride to catch up whereas the back of the ride rarely stops for long hence you don't get too cold.
> There will be a guy in a pink jersey along in a minute to tell me to stop mis-leading people though


 
No pink jersey here, but do stop misleading people!

I find I get colder riding at the back as opposed to warming back up when you shoot back to the front. Though that didn't quite work out on Thursday when I had a forty minute wait just before Faygate with which to cool down a bit too much.


----------



## velovoice (9 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> Though that didn't quite work out on Thursday when I had a forty minute wait just before Faygate with which to cool down a bit too much.


And for that, I am so sorry, Andrew!


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> That'll only become apparent when you pitch up for a ride - nothing else works. Really.


Yes, i see that


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Yes, i see that





Rube said:


> Yes, i see that





User10571 said:


> That'll only become apparent when you pitch up for a ride - nothing else works. Really.


and who are you btw?


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

1801564 said:


> that comes into the category of wishing for things you really don't need


I am sure you have said other things that are really unkind, but so funny!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> I wish I knew who all of you were!





User10571 said:


> That'll only become apparent when you pitch up for a ride - nothing else works. Really.


But even then you may struggle to relate names in here to names out there. I regularly get my Steve/Stephen/Stevens and various Martins and Andy/Andrews mixed up. And Claud is clearly a gurl, which is not fair.


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> But even then you may struggle to relate names in here to names out there. I regularly get my Steve/Stephen/Stevens and various Martins and Andy/Andrews mixed up. And Claud is clearly a gurl, which is not fair.


Now, i am more confuses...is Claud really a girl, or are you just being mean - I couldn't find the confused face to put on here! It's all confusing!


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Now, i am more confuses...is Claud really a girl, or are you just being mean - I couldn't find the confused face to put on here! It's all confusing!


Sorry about typo's - it's the wine


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Now, i am more confuses...is Claud really a girl, or are you just being mean - I couldn't find the confused face to put on here! It's all confusing!


Claud is definitely not a man.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

1801710 said:


> You clearly have a strange sense of what is or isn't fair.


Dropped on me head as a lad.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> No pink jersey here, but do stop misleading people!
> 
> I find I get colder riding at the back as opposed to warming back up when you shoot back to the front. Though that didn't quite work out on Thursday when *I had a forty minute wait just before Faygate with which to cool down a bit too much*.


This explains why you passed me like a greased whippet then.


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Claud is definitely not a man.


mmm...not sure who to trust anymore...the first person I must meet is Claud, the second Greg. As for layer


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

damn that wine - can't remember what I was going to say


----------



## Wobblers (9 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> And for that, I am so sorry, Andrew!


 
Absolutely no need to apologise: I'd have been fine if only I'd remembered to bring a woolly hat and buff (which weren't much use to me at home!!).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> mmm...not sure who to trust anymore...the first person I must meet is Claud, the second Greg. As for layer


<--------- I look like this. I appear trustworthy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> Absolutely no need to apologise: I'd have been fine if only I'd remembered to bring a woolly hat and buff (which weren't much use to me at home!!).


I just thought "He iz well 'ard, innit?"


----------



## Rube (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> <--------- I look like this. I appear trustworthy.


lol...I shall reserve judgment I think - although, I believe that you were on the Brighton ride but did not speak, at least not with me


----------



## Wobblers (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I just thought "He iz well 'ard, innit?"


 


Ha! Freezing my tits off, more like!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> lol...I shall reserve judgment I think - although, I believe that you were on the Brighton ride but did not speak, at least not with me


I did once complete an entire FNRttC London - Brighton in silence. But not the last one.

I work on two principals

A little bit of me goes a long way

-and-

I'm an acquired taste


----------



## srw (9 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> <--------- I look like this. I appear trustworthy.


In the dark it's difficult to tell. Who people are, and who appears trustworthy.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2012)

1801975 said:


> And then there is the distinction between appearing trustworthy and being trustworthy.


Always trust User10571.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Apr 2012)

srw said:


> In the dark it's difficult to tell. Who people are, and who appears trustworthy.


Context is all. It is much easier to appear trustworthy in low light.


1801975 said:


> And then there is the distinction between appearing trustworthy and being trustworthy.


Trust me, I'm trustworthy




(looking)


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Context is all. It is much easier to appear trustworthy in low light.
> 
> Trust me, I'm trustworthy
> 
> ...



You're no racing snake, Greg, but there is a certain similarity in the eyes, I agree... This thread is turning into a load of old cobras - I think I'll have to do a ride soon and find out just who one can trust these days. Must dash, I have an appointment at the hairdresser.
Why is everyone leading 'Rube' a merry dance anyway?


----------



## TimO (10 Apr 2012)

"The Claud"(ine) is definitely of the fairer sex, although she does wear quite a lot of black, so could be difficult to spot as she whizzes by (she most definitely is not slow!) She'll almost certainly be waymarking (assuming she's on a ride), rather than TECing, so look out for her on junctions and roundabouts.

As for the rest of the disreputable bunch fine group of ride leaders, TECs and waymarkers, you'll have to work that out as you go along, although Simon / dellzeqq shouldn't be too challenging to spot. It does give you a perfectly valid reason to wander up to people and ask them who they are. There are two major groupings of people; those who have somehow found out about the FNRttCs without ever using the Internet (yes, apparently this is possible) and who have never heard of CycleChat, and the second group, which is us lot (although there's another sub-group who have heard of CycleChat, have been known to post on here, but generally avoid contacting such a dangerous bunch of socialising deviants).

Another way to work out who is who, is to hang around at the end for the drinking rehydration session, and people will probably become more voluble, but also sometimes more asleep, as the day progresses. Of course Southend is less suitable for this, because of the lack of convenient licensed premises, so we often end up back in London at Look Mum No Hands or similar.


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2012)

TimO said:


> "The Claud"(ine) is definitely of the fairer sex, although she does wear quite a lot of black, so could be difficult to spot as she whizzes by (she most definitely is not slow!) She'll almost certainly be waymarking (assuming she's on a ride), rather than TECing, so look out for her on junctions and roundabouts.
> 
> As for the rest of the disreputable bunch fine group of ride leaders, TECs and waymarkers, you'll have to work that out as you go along, although Simon / dellzeqq shouldn't be too challenging to spot. It does give you a perfectly valid reason to wander up to people and ask them who they are. There are two major groupings of people; those who have somehow found out about the FNRttCs without ever using the Internet (yes, apparently this is possible) and who have never heard of CycleChat, and the second group, which is us lot (although there's another sub-group who have heard of CycleChat, have been known to post on here, but generally avoid contacting such a *dangerous bunch of socialising deviants*).
> 
> Another way to work out who is who, is to hang around at the end for the drinking rehydration session, and people will probably become more voluble, but also sometimes more asleep, as the day progresses. Of course Southend is less suitable for this, because of the lack of convenient licensed premises, so we often end up back in London at Look Mum No Hands or similar.


I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Apr 2012)

The Claud looks like this:







Hope this helps.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2012)

Why is The Claud wearing Frank's buff?


----------



## frank9755 (11 Apr 2012)

She could have borrowed one from someone who had amassed a suspiciously large number:



1801760 said:


> I did ask, albeit at the halfway point, if anyone wanted a buff, as I had 3 spare for anyone as wanted one


----------



## hatler (11 Apr 2012)

Have I missed Dellzeqq's traditional write up in all this frippery ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Apr 2012)

Did he do one for Brighton last time?


----------



## thom (11 Apr 2012)

hatler said:


> Have I missed Dellzeqq's traditional write up in all this frippery ?


I think he's been in exile ever since. Last heard of heading towards Portsmouth with the sirens.


----------



## hatler (11 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Did he do one for Brighton last time?


 Good spot. He promised, but failed to deliver.


----------



## ianmac62 (12 Apr 2012)

A friend in CTC Northampton says this is what Felpham and Bognor look like from Elmer.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2012)

Well Ian, tell Elmer to get Butlins in focus next time!


----------



## rb58 (13 Apr 2012)

I love Butlins in Bognor. Always felt strangely reassured by the perimeter barbed wire


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2012)

rb58 said:


> I love Butlins in Bognor. Always felt strangely reassured by the perimeter barbed wire


 

My brother and family are there on Holiday at the moment lol.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> Oh no! Do you want us to organise a bicycle raiding party to liberate them?


 

Funny thing is, they were there last week so could have visited them on the FNR.


----------



## CharlieB (13 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Funny thing is, they were there last week so could have visited them on the FNR.


 Tim O would've been certain to have been carrying heavy duty wire cutters.


----------



## Rube (13 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I did once complete an entire FNRttC London - Brighton in silence. But not the last one.
> 
> I work on two principals
> 
> ...


 
lol! You are very funny indeed! Alas, I may not be able to sample some of your delights...I just haven't manage to get out and cycle for two weeks and this is not enough prep for the next ride. The sun has just come out, so maybe I will get myself out there. Wish some of you lived closer so that you could help whip me into action! I blame the weather...and my lack of will to get out the in slippery conditions when I am not really good enough.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> lol! You are very funny indeed! Alas, I may not be able to sample some of your delights...I just haven't manage to get out and cycle for two weeks and this is not enough prep for the next ride. The sun has just come out, so maybe I will get myself out there. Wish some of you lived closer so that you could help whip me into action! I blame the weather...and my lack of will to get out the in slippery conditions when I am not really good enough.


Whitstable. Write it on your calendar. It's a joy and a delight.


----------



## Rube (13 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Whitstable. Write it on your calendar. It's a joy and a delight.


Whitsatble...ok, will check out the date and thanks for the tip...got the cleat peddles put back on and the seat put higher...this is not natural for me, but the peddling is so much lighter!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Whitsatble...ok, will check out the date and thanks for the tip...got the cleat peddles put back on and the seat put higher...this is not natural for me, but the peddling is so much lighter!


 

Get a saddlepack. Everything you need can go into jersey pockets and a saddle pack.
No need for a rucksack...I charge for carrying a second time


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Apr 2012)

enough. Poor Rubina shouldn't have to put up with all this bad boy badinage. Recce to Southend pencilled in for Sunday 22nd. We'll see how things go from there.

Susie and I covered the southern portion of the route to Emsworth yesterday. It's lovely. Views that bring tears to your eyes. And the cafe has a license.


----------



## Rube (13 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Get a saddlepack. Everything you need can go into jersey pockets and a saddle pack.
> No need for a rucksack...I charge for carrying a second time


No worries Ian...there is absolutely no way, i would ask dream of letting you carry anything for me a second time...I am still embarrassed about the first time! But, you know I had £200 in my rucksack, so you could have paid yourself! the money was for a cab (contingency, contingency!!)...I am planning to get up early and ride around the park, sculling, then swimming, for all the good work to be washed away at the Rowing club dinner dance...


----------



## Rube (13 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> enough. Poor Rubina shouldn't have to put up with all this bad boy badinage. Recce to Southend pencilled in for Sunday 22nd. We'll see how things go from there.
> 
> Susie and I covered the southern portion of the route to Emsworth yesterday. It's lovely. Views that bring tears to your eyes. And the cafe has a license.


But Simon, this is the morning after the St George's Day Charity Dinner Dance held by the Mayor in Richmond, I think alcohol is involved...I would absolutely love too, but would I be safe? I have only just got my cleats peddles on too...yikes...ok, tell me the plan in an email...perhaps, I should bring my other shoes (in a rucksack!!!) - but only a small rucksack carry only the other shoes??? To be continue off-line, as I can imagine much fun being poked at me on here!


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Apr 2012)

Hi Rube. You and the cleats will be fine. You only need to remember to unclip way early and that's it. You still have time to practice unclipping frequently. Richmond Park is a great practice area


----------



## Rube (13 Apr 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Hi Rube. You and the cleats will be fine. You only need to remember to unclip way early and that's it. You still have time to practice unclipping frequently. Richmond Park is a great practice area


Hi Wanda, how lovely to hear from you. Actually, I do not have a problem clicking and unclicking in time - I have a problem, getting off and on my seat with my cycle shorts (with the padding etc) getting caught on the saddle and I then feel unnerved, plus when I do step off, my foot slips with the plastic cleat underneath, then when/if I do manage to get back on the bike, I can't find the blasted cleat on my left foot - Richmond park is great, but the traffic getting up the hill, especially as lights are on a hill are a little unsettling - this all with cleats is really worrying. So, that is why I am setting off at the crack of dawn in tomorrow - then the only people I have to face are the crazy cyclists who are serious about showing off their talents...do loads of laps at a crazy speed (breaking the speed limit). Anyway, I have not been very well today, so early night and start again tomorrow! I will succeed. Joan is in Australia for a month, hence no support from her and my friends put rowing before cycling etc...so been a bit difficult. All's well as Simon's come to the rescue...hope to see you soon.


----------



## StuAff (13 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Susie and I covered the southern portion of the route to Emsworth yesterday. It's lovely. Views that bring tears to your eyes. And the cafe has a license.


 
Tears? It's not that bad I hope.....! 


Rube said:


> Hi Wanda, how lovely to hear from you. Actually, I do not have a problem clicking and unclicking in time - I have a problem, getting off and on my seat with my cycle shorts (with the padding etc) getting caught on the saddle and I then feel unnerved, plus when I do step off, my foot slips with the plastic cleat underneath, then when/if I do manage to get back on the bike, I can't find the blasted cleat on my left foot - Richmond park is great, but the traffic getting up the hill, especially as lights are on a hill are a little unsettling - this all with cleats is really worrying. So, that is why I am setting off at the crack of dawn in tomorrow - then the only people I have to face are the crazy cyclists who are serious about showing off their talents...do loads of laps at a crazy speed (breaking the speed limit). Anyway, I have not been very well today, so early night and start again tomorrow! I will succeed. Joan is in Australia for a month, hence no support from her and my friends put rowing before cycling etc...so been a bit difficult. All's well as Simon's come to the rescue...hope to see you soon.


 
Breaking the speed limit in Richmond Park? It's only 20 mph!!!


----------



## Rube (14 Apr 2012)

StuAff said:


> Tears? It's not that bad I hope.....!
> 
> Breaking the speed limit in Richmond Park? It's only 20 mph!!!


Yes, alright...I do break this too...I fell off thinking I was unclipped.


----------



## martint235 (14 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Yes, alright...I do break this too...I fell off thinking I was unclipped.


That happens to everyone. Anyone who tells you they haven't had a clipless moment has just forgotten to add the word "yet" to the end


----------



## Rube (14 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> That happens to everyone. Anyone who tells you they haven't had a clipless moment has just forgotten to add the word "yet" to the end


Thanks for encouragement.


----------



## martint235 (14 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Thanks for encouragement.


My last one was in rush hour on the Old Kent Road, only a few people available to watch


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Apr 2012)

Hi Rube. Hope your morning session went well. You made me laugh re the shorts issue, as I've been known to have the same problem . Clipping-in is sometimes problematic, but I just take my time. No biggie.


----------



## TimO (14 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> ... I have a problem, getting off and on my seat with my cycle shorts (with the padding etc) getting caught on the saddle ...


I've had this occasionally with baggy MTB style shorts (which I often wear for the pockets!), but shouldn't be as much of a problem with tighter lycra style shorts.

I guess the only solution is to get your leg over further. 

Everyone has the occasional stumble or wobble, which can very occasionally end up with a slightly worse collision. Crinkly Lion won the award for this, managing to injure herself at the start of a FNRttC, whilst walking around ...


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2012)

As well as everything else Tim carries, he also brings little pockets of resistance to rides.


----------



## Rube (15 Apr 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Hi Rube. Hope your morning session went well. You made me laugh re the shorts issue, as I've been known to have the same problem . Clipping-in is sometimes problematic, but I just take my time. No biggie.


Actually, morning session was just technical and good- no problems with shorts this time - but honestly, cycling kit is not attractive in the shorts area...was a late one after the rowing club dinner dance, and this is hard core partying.


----------



## Rube (15 Apr 2012)

TimO said:


> I've had this occasionally with baggy MTB style shorts (which I often wear for the pockets!), but shouldn't be as much of a problem with tighter lycra style shorts.
> 
> I guess the only solution is to get your leg over further.
> 
> Everyone has the occasional stumble or wobble, which can very occasionally end up with a slightly worse collision. Crinkly Lion won the award for this, managing to injure herself at the start of a FNRttC, whilst walking around ...


 Yea, but my seat is not set as high as it should be - so, it will get worse sitting up onto it with my padded cycling pants when it's the right height! Oh well, I will get better I know and I am wobbly, especially starting uphill at a junctions...


----------



## Rube (15 Apr 2012)

TimO said:


> I've had this occasionally with baggy MTB style shorts (which I often wear for the pockets!), but shouldn't be as much of a problem with tighter lycra style shorts.
> 
> I guess the only solution is to get your leg over further.
> 
> Everyone has the occasional stumble or wobble, which can very occasionally end up with a slightly worse collision. Crinkly Lion won the award for this, managing to injure herself at the start of a FNRttC, whilst walking around ...


Oh and I'll look into tighter shorts, although I though mine were quite tight - thanks


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> ...was a late one after the rowing club dinner dance, and this is hard core partying.


Everyone out of their sculls?


----------



## User482 (16 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Everyone out of their sculls?


 
Best not to stick your oar in, if you're talking rowlocks.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Everyone out of their sculls?


the Boat House was closed


----------



## TimO (16 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Oh and I'll look into tighter shorts, although I though mine were quite tight - thanks


I really meant tighter as compared to baggy shorts, which aren't really tight (and people tend to wear lycra shorts under them anyway).

To tight shorts probably isn't a good thing, aside from "tightness" not really being a traditional metric or easily quantifiable, and it could well make them uncomfortable, which would possibly be worse for a longer duration ride.


----------



## Rube (16 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Everyone out of their sculls?


Ha ha, very good...very funny...but, oh sooo true!!!


----------



## Rube (16 Apr 2012)

User482 said:


> Best not to stick your oar in, if you're talking rowlocks.


----------



## Rube (16 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> the Boat House was closed


Everyone who made plans to scull and row Sunday morning, did not turn up...(including me)...well we were dancing 'til 2am...the band was fabulous and then the Noise complaint people arrived...


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2012)

Noise complaint people? Doubtless they came about the row...
doing their job in the face of orchestration.


----------



## Rube (17 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Noise complaint people? Doubtless they came about the row...
> doing their job in the face of orchestration.


Yea...kinda noisy I guess on the river front with a band playing 'til 2am...and the neighbours with river properties not taking too kindly to our party...you'd think they'd give us a break as rowing squads train 6 day week and no partying what so ever for eights months of the year!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Yea...kinda noisy I guess on the river front with a band playing 'til 2am...and the neighbours with river properties not taking too kindly to our party...you'd think they'd give us a break as rowing squads train 6 day week and no partying what so ever for eights months of the year!


Don't worry - it's all water under the bridge now...


----------



## Rube (17 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Don't worry - it's all water under the bridge now...


ha ha...you cycling guys just don't stop delivering!!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> ha ha...you cycling guys just don't stop delivering!!


Whatever floats one's boat I suppose...this thread is a wash with cycling oars - but we're all lightweights.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2012)

Rube said:


> Yea...kinda noisy I guess on the river front with a band playing 'til 2am...and the neighbours with river properties not taking too kindly to our party...you'd think they'd give us a break as rowing squads train 6 day week and no partying what so ever for eights months of the year!


 
What about the rowers who are not in the eights? How many parties do they have?


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Whatever floats one's boat I suppose...this thread is a wash with cycling oars - but we're all lightweights.


 
Don't forget the small cox.


----------



## Rube (17 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Whatever floats one's boat I suppose...this thread is a wash with cycling oars - but we're all lightweights.


Stop!! this is funny...who are you???


----------



## Rube (17 Apr 2012)

Speicher said:


> What about the rowers who are not in the eights? How many parties do they have?


I can see this is not going to end....very funny guys!!! We do have a serious side you know. I made it to Henley twice!


----------



## Rube (17 Apr 2012)

Speicher said:


> Don't forget the small cox.


Right..getting smutty I see. Although it is a fact that all the rower coxes are indeed small. Right, now, must get back to dinner as guests arriving in 5!!


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2012)

1811836 said:


> Trust me, you don't necessarily want to know. It is a specialist taste that rewards those with the aptitude.


For once Mr Pink is correct, you really don't want to know.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2012)

Poor Steve - what did he do to deserve that?


----------

